# The Wheatsheaf



## jayse

Since there aren't any reviews from S.A yet i'll start here.
If what you expect in a bar is a few T.V's, a room with pokies, VB and the T.A.B then you'll be wasting your time going to the wheatsheaf. 
If however you want a place with none of those things coupled with a awesome range of beer, large beer garden and fire places and what not then this is the place to be.
During the week you ussaully have to take care not to get hit in the head with a spear(dart) on the way to the dunnies and come weekends the back room is alive with original music...some of it is so original its just down right strange :blink: .
When you go into most places these days they are cluttered to the brim with allsorts of things from useless irish historic pieces or fancy modern ugly looking crap.
The wheay is pretty bare and the only thing they have decorated with is a few paintings of girls cuddling. :huh: 
They don't have a kitchen either but you'll see pizza delivery guys rocking up all nite long.
So if your after food you can get anything delivered that you like from where ever you like.

The beer is what its all about for me but they also have a good range of single malts and wine i beleive.
They have a extensive list of the very best bottled beers, none of the lists of euro swills you see at most places that claim to have a good range of beers. At the wheaty its stuff ranging from emersons to samuel smiths and the like.

All the little creatures beers are on tap as are the MSB beers. You won't found a aussie draught of any kind, generally for people who are after such beers they serve the LC pilsner. I pressume they have the coopers full range but who doesn't these days in S.A?

So if your wondering were you should be heading to on your next nite out then wonder no longer.
Check out George st Thebarton and say hi to Jade, emily and liz.

They do have plans which don't seem to much like delusions of granduer to me in that they aim to have a kitchen and even brewery there oneday.


Jayse

"Hidden behind the 1970's facade, there's a very old Wheatsheaf Hotel there. It was first licensed in 1854. Wheatsheaf's and hay for horses was what the district was all about last century. "


----------



## Kai

I finally got around to looking up where in thebarton george street is. turns out it's a short weave from a friend's place. excellent.


----------



## wee stu

jayse said:


> The beer is what its all about for me but they also have *a good range of single malts* and wine i beleive.
> [post="55443"][/post]​



I've managed to avoid the wheaty until now, but resistance is crumbling.


----------



## Boots

I had the pleasure of spending a couple of hours there on a saturday arvo with my wife the other week. A mixed crowd of just the right numbers to give it atmosphere without at all feeling crowded.

Friendly staff, and great range as Jayse said. It is so close to the city there is no excuse not heading down for a pint of LCPA.

Two Thumbs up.


----------



## warrenlw63

You croweaters have pubs that look like that close to the City? All ours are full of poker machines, wankers and have rendered facades.

I'm packing the tribe and heading your way! :super: 

Warren -


----------



## kook

I just voted for the Wheatsheaf last night as my West Middlesex CAMRA pub of the year.

The Wheatsheaf in Ealing W5 that is!

Unfortunately it sounds like your Wheatsheaf has a much better range, but lacks well kept casks


----------



## Hoops

jayse said:


> The wheay is pretty bare and the only thing they have decorated with is a few paintings of girls cuddling. :huh:
> [post="55443"][/post]​




Another great pub in Adelaide, fantastic beers on tap and no crap megaswill  Great bar chick too (can't remember her name) but she has a great passion for beer.
Again thanks Jayse for the guided tour of Adelaide and it's HB sights.

Hoops


----------



## jayse

Hoops said:


> : Great bar chick too (can't remember her name) but she has a great passion for beer.
> [post="55518"][/post]​



I have a nick name for her thanx to TDH, he mentioned she wears kmart bras so its.......actually i better not go there! :lol: 

Nice pic by the way hoops. See i wasn't lying its wall to wall paintings of box biters.


----------



## Bilph

I've been meaning to try the LCPA on tap for a while and finally managed to drop in to the Wheatsheaf yesterday.
On tap they also had the LC Pilsener, James Squires Porter and IPA (much better on tap than out of the bottle IMHO) and Mountain Goat IPA (BONUS!!!)
Outstanding array of bottled beers to back up those on tap, dart board, band in the "tin shed" out the back and not a pokie in sight.
Fantastic pub. One for beer and pub lovers.
Just make sure you have an exit strategy. I didn't and I'm paying for it today... but still smiling.


----------



## Aaron

Bilph said:


> Just make sure you have an exit strategy. I didn't and I'm paying for it today... but still smiling.
> [post="67573"][/post]​



My last big night there ended up quite messy and with me missing work the next day. Bad for me was that they were taking photos for Rip It Up magazine on the night, which gets delivered to my work place. So I spent the next week wondering if I was going to get busted. Fortunately I'm far too ugly for my photo to be published so I got away with it.


----------



## Mr Bond

Finally got to this great pub for a couple of lunchtime brews 2day. :chug: 

Heaps cool old pub ambience,and a wicked range of beers,draught and bottle.

Took a workmate with me and introduced him to the LC range.

Had a great chat with Jade( that is one serious beer lovin chick).
Prolly preachin to the converted,but if you live/work in Adelaide,get down there for a look and a taster.
It seems I've developed a taste for Rogers beer :beerbang:


----------



## Aaron

Brauluver said:


> Had a great chat with Jade( that is one serious beer lovin chick).
> 
> [post="104995"][/post]​


Jade is great. She really knows the single malts too if you are into them. She is even still nice to us after the adventures of some brewers in her pub.


----------



## Kai

Yes, it's a wee miracle isn't it?


----------



## wee stu

Kai said:


> Yes, it's a wee miracle isn't it?
> [post="105010"][/post]​



I have apologised, already!

And I am determined to be on my best behaviour next Friday when the creatures come out to play.

go the wheaty :super: :beer:


----------



## tangent

Jade is a brewer as well (although she doesn't have the time anymore)

great to see staff that actually know something about the products they sell

try asking the chicks at the General Havealook what malts are in the beers......


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Dropped in for a few on Saturday arvo.

They currently have the Mountain Goat IPA on tap. It is an absolute belter of a beer. Nice bitterness from Pacific Gem apparently and a light to medium body that makes it conducive to easy drinking :chug: 

If you get the chance I would recommend you try this beer!

The Rogers was on song too!

C&B
TDA


----------



## Aaron

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Dropped in for a few on Saturday arvo.
> 
> They currently have the Mountain Goat IPA on tap. It is an absolute belter of a beer. Nice bitterness from Pacific Gem apparently and a light to medium body that makes it conducive to easy drinking :chug:
> 
> If you get the chance I would recommend you try this beer!
> 
> The Rogers was on song too!
> 
> C&B
> TDA
> [post="111272"][/post]​


I didn't used to think much of the Goat IPA, only had it from a bottle. Allways preffered the JS IPA, which is also on tap at the Wheatie. However, last time I had it off the tap at the wheatie I was converted. It is not really a traditional IPA but it's bloody good. I'm reasonably certain it's made with pils malt. The esters and the bitterness play together just right.


----------



## tangent

Jade said they couldn't get the organic malt for the IPA that they usually use, so they used organic pilsner malt instead.
Good beer buds on you Aaron.


----------



## Aaron

tangent said:


> Good beer buds on you Aaron.
> [post="111288"][/post]​


I would like to think I would have picked it anyway. However, I read it on their web site.


----------



## jagerbrau

tried the MG IPA on the 17th feb loved it. only bar i can think of that all the staff will stand there chatting to you, great feeling pub.


----------



## mikem108

What an awesome pub. I wish this was my local. The beer range was great and the staff keen to talk about the "special" beers that were on.


----------



## Mr Bond

I was in today with a dude from work to introduce him to some real beers.

couldn't help noticing the "new" hand pump cask setup behind the bar.

currently has JS IPA flowing through it.having a chat with the bar girl about it and its only been in a couple of days.She pulled a butcher from it for a practice and gifted it to me  .
It was fairly warm but had a much lower carbonation and smooth creamy mouthfeel(malt accented).

as an aside the JS IPA is a nice beer but it seems to lack a real bitter(base line) for an IPA and doesn't seem to be really to style,just my HO.

Hightail is still my fave on tap there.

get in and checkout the pump, its pure bar porn.


----------



## Voosher

No fair!!!
:unsure: 

There should be a law that you can't just sneak off to the Wheatie without reasonable notice.
Or at least that if you do, you can't gloat.


----------



## Aaron

Thanks for the info! Well I will certainly be in for my usual Friday beers tomorrow. Hopefully they get some more interesting beer into it. The JS IPA is nice but it would be great to see a real craft bitter poured from it.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

JS Golden Ale is currently the beer on handpump at the Wheatey. 

Checked it out Sunday evening during the Wizzy Lickers convention h34r: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## tangent

i had the JS GA from it i the other day.
couldn't finish it, i had to leave it.
i'm not a huge JS fan though. smelled and tasted like pooey smelling tap water. h34r: 


TDA - that convention seems to be going for a long time.


----------



## MVZOOM

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Checked it out Sunday evening during the Wizzy Lickers convention h34r:
> 
> C&B
> TDA



What's a wizzy licker? :blink:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Agreed there tangent, was quite flavourless in the glass and there was none of that Amarillo aroma to speak of, but I did finish it. I preferred the JS IPA when that was on pump.

C&B
TDA

PS MVZOOM, if you read this whole thread you should get an indication.


----------



## mikem108

Yes they are giving all their Ales a go on the handpump, which is what the barmaid explained to me when I asked her how the JS GA comes up when served that way....never really got an answer so I stuck to the conventionally served beers.

Rug munchers may be a term you are more familair with  ...not that theres anything wrong with it 
( J.Seinfield)


----------



## Aaron

JS paid for the hand pump and that is why they are moving all the JS beers through it. I think everyone is agreed the IPA was the best of the bunch on the hand pump. For my taste they still have it a couple of degrees warmer than ideal.


----------



## MVZOOM

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Agreed there tangent, was quite flavourless in the glass and there was none of that Amarillo aroma to speak of, but I did finish it. I preferred the JS IPA when that was on pump.
> 
> C&B
> TDA
> 
> PS MVZOOM, if you read this whole thread you should get an indication.



Yah, read the whole thread, but didn't get it - sheltered life and all that. Rug munching, well, I understand that. Yes, sir... yes indeed. 

B)


----------



## tangent

I grab a moo brew wheat on the way home, even though it's takeaway the barman says "no takeaway price, same as over the bar" I'm too fukd to argue so I pay the $8 for a small stubbie of beer takeaway (only because i think it's a damn fine beer) 
Then on the way out he gives me a moobrew coaster and says "look at the back!"
It states "Not suitable for boguns"

Maybe he should have showed the bloke with the mullet, wearing the blue wife beaters next to me, smoking a ciggie at the bar!
WTF!!!??? <_< :angry: 

I'm looking more and more towards automated bar staff.


----------



## tdh

Does it possibly say 'BOAGuns'? Referring to the other brewery maybe?

tdh





tangent said:


> I grab a moo brew wheat on the way home, even though it's takeaway the barman says "no takeaway price, same as over the bar" I'm too fukd to argue so I pay the $8 for a small stubbie of beer takeaway (only because i think it's a damn fine beer)
> Then on the way out he gives me a moobrew coaster and says "look at the back!"
> It states "Not suitable for boguns"
> 
> Maybe he should have showed the bloke with the mullet, wearing the blue wife beaters next to me, smoking a ciggie at the bar!
> WTF!!!??? <_< :angry:
> 
> I'm looking more and more towards automated bar staff.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Heads up.

Little Creatures Stimulus and Mountain Goat "Double" Hightail will be on tap from 4pm this Friday. On top of this they have the regular LC beers, Moo Dark :icon_drool2: and Pale, Lobethal Pale, JS Porter on handpump etc, etc.

I should be there around 4:30pm for a sample.

C&B
TDA


----------



## jayse

Reminds me I have give my drink'n boots a polish. :chug: See ya then.


----------



## 3G

Ill get there around 4 tonight


----------



## drsmurto

3G said:


> Ill get there around 4 tonight



Jaysus! You'll be in a state by tomorrows get together! :lol:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

3G said:


> Ill get there around 4 tonight



Well there is nothing better than being early :lol: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## 3G

DrSmurto said:


> Jaysus! You'll be in a state by tomorrows get together! :lol:




Yep, a solid 24 1/2 hours drinking by myself


----------



## dj1984

Is it on tap tonight i might pop in if it is for a brewski!!


----------



## np1962

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Heads up.
> 
> Little Creatures Stimulus and Mountain Goat "Double" Hightail will be on tap from 4pm this Friday. On top of this they have the regular LC beers, Moo Dark :icon_drool2: and Pale, Lobethal Pale, JS Porter on handpump etc, etc.
> 
> I should be there around 4:30pm for a sample.
> 
> C&B
> TDA



Tempting indeed, if this rain keeps up I could see myself enjoying a couple of Porters drawn by hand. 

Nige


----------



## sqyre

I love the Wheatie, probably the best pub i've been too. 
Feels like home when you walk in...
Top Beers..
and Jade was an awesome host...
When i asked if she had any Knapstein, she had run out... but later GAVE me a bottle from her personal beer fridge.. :super: 




Sqyre... :icon_cheers:


----------



## dj1984

Bugger its not, im working tomorrow


----------



## JSB

see ya there pimps! :beer::icon_chickcheers: 


Cheers
JSB


----------



## Timmsy

Im going to be there tomorrow to try this LC brew


----------



## Fatgodzilla

I'll be in Adelaide in May for three nights and will make the trip to the Wheatsheaf an essential (used to drink there heaps in late 70s/early 80s when saying at Thebarton at mate's place).

Is there anything special on a Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday like happy hours etc that makes me want to plan the drink in advance ?


----------



## jonocarroll

I'll see if I can get out that way tomorrow night. Sounds like a plan. I'll look for the lot of you drooling over the hand pump then shall I?


----------



## 3G

I will try and get there after golf and dinner. A few hand drawn Porters after what will be a very wet round of golf will be good.


----------



## dj1984

Fatgodzilla said:


> I'll be in Adelaide in May for three nights and will make the trip to the Wheatsheaf an essential (used to drink there heaps in late 70s/early 80s when saying at Thebarton at mate's place).
> 
> Is there anything special on a Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday like happy hours etc that makes me want to plan the drink in advance ?



Go on a thursday and i can meet you down there, i dont work most thursdays


----------



## Fatgodzilla

dj1984 said:


> Go on a thursday and i can meet you down there, i dont work most thursdays




Could be a goer. 


For the record - how many beers on tap ? As a well known exponent of "I'll have one of everything", how many taps do I get to indulge from ?


----------



## Goofinder

Fatgodzilla said:


> For the record - how many beers on tap ? As a well known exponent of "I'll have one of everything", how many taps do I get to indulge from ?



Have a look here: http://wheatsheafhotel.com.au/drinks/tap_beer ... although it's not always completely up to date, the number of taps is generally constant. Also, the bottled selection is here: http://wheatsheafhotel.com.au/drinks/bottled_beer


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Fatgodzilla said:


> Could be a goer.
> 
> 
> For the record - how many beers on tap ? As a well known exponent of "I'll have one of everything", how many taps do I get to indulge from ?



Minimum of 12. Our schooners are smaller than your schooners so you could do it twice.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Katherine

Dont you have pint's in Adelaide? looks like a fantastic pub!


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Katie said:


> Dont you have pint's in Adelaide? looks like a fantastic pub!



Oh we have pints alright, the problem there is they are 425mls :lol: !

Best pub in Adelaide IMHO!


----------



## Adamt

Our "pints" are everyone else's schooners (425mL, i.e. not a pint ) and our schooners are your pots/middies (285mL). I really don't know how it came about and to be honest, it's a joke.

I call for a revolution... metric glass sizes:

* A quarter (250mL, 1/4 L) replacing the schooner.
* A half (500mL, 1/2 L) replacing the "pint" and the pint.
* A litre pitcher, replacing the 1125mL one.


----------



## schooey

Sitting in the Wheaty as I type... The line up on tap ATM includes Rogue American Amber Ale, Mad brewers noir stout, Le Baron Noir, Greenock Victorville Ale, Bierhaus chocolate oatmeal stout, moo brew stout, moo brew dark ale and eugene triple jump....

I'm hoping to try them all :-D


----------



## Screwtop

schooey said:


> Sitting in the Wheaty as I type... The line up on tap ATM includes Rogue American Amber Ale, Mad brewers noir stout, Le Baron Noir, Greenock Victorville Ale, Bierhaus chocolate oatmeal stout, moo brew stout, moo brew dark ale and eugene triple jump....
> 
> I'm hoping to try them all :-D




Go for it Schooman, great place eh!

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## schooey

Hahaha... No worries top of screw... Farking! Have made it through all the pale beers, farking! and have started on the darks and stouts... Need number two ranga IT geek and number one ladyboi prawstitute, Bonjella here to put to work to pay bill...farking!

Still trying to get leave for surprise crash of gate farking at banana bender Jesus worshipping swap of case farking! What see happens farking?


----------



## Nevalicious

schooey said:


> Hahaha... No worries top of screw... Farking! Have made it through all the pale beers, farking! and have started on the darks and stouts... Need number two ranga IT geek and number one ladyboi prawstitute, Bonjella here to put to work to pay bill...farking!
> 
> Still trying to get leave for surprise crash of gate farking at banana bender Jesus worshipping swap of case farking! What see happens farking?



:icon_drunk: :lol: 

Nice...

The Wheaty is an awesome pub!


----------



## Hatchy

Adamt said:


> Our "pints" are everyone else's schooners (425mL, i.e. not a pint ) and our schooners are your pots/middies (285mL). I really don't know how it came about and to be honest, it's a joke.
> 
> I call for a revolution... metric glass sizes:
> 
> * A quarter (250mL, 1/4 L) replacing the schooner.
> * A half (500mL, 1/2 L) replacing the "pint" and the pint.
> * A litre pitcher, replacing the 1125mL one.



This is off topic but I'm drunk on a Tuesday night so I'm allowed to be.

Is there anywhere else where you can ask for an "imperial pint" & not have the bartender look at you funny? Surely, given that a pint is an imperial measure all pints are imperial pints. Clearly what you get when you ask for a pint in a SA pub is 425ml of beer & NOT a pint.

Rant over! (until next Tuesday)


----------



## np1962

From the latest Wheaty Email.......Shame I will be enjoying a schnitty and Coopers Aged Best Extra Stout on handpump :icon_drool2: at The Alehouse tonight... maybe get down after 8.30pm.


Aaaaaahhhh.....Springtime.......
The almond blossom is out, new local beers are pouring; the birds are singing; lots of live music is happening; it's still bloody raining; Mikkeller and Ngne are on tap; footy season is almost over; the Roller Derby Grand Final is on......
Come and celebrate all of these things by popping in to The Wheaty this September - we'll have a Stout for you on the chilly days, and a Steam Ale for the warm ones - see you at the bar! 




DRINK @ LOCAL - Steam Exchange vs. Brew Boys
WED 1ST - 6-8PM
Steam Exchanges flagship Steam Ale (4.8%ABV), made in the fine tradition of the Californian goldfield classic, has been cranked up a few notches; the latest batch is considerably hoppier than its predecessors thanks to dry hopping with US Amarillo hops. In the words of Steam Exchanges Gareth Andrews: Brewed in small open fermenters, Steam Exchange Steam Ale is a special blend of Pale, Crystal and Carapils malt with German noble hops for bittering and Nelson (NZ) and Yakima (US) hops for flavour and aroma (29 IBUs). We then dry hopped the brew with Amarillo hops. The yeast employed originates from San Francisco and is best described as a pseudo lager/ale strain of approximately 150 years of age. (www.steamexchange.com.au )
Brewboys Seeing Double (8% ABV) is a luscious little lipsmacker, with a rich ruby hue, and the strength of a highland bull. A died-in-the-wool ale of old with its heart in the Northernmost distilling districts of the Highlands and Islands.
Seeing Double, so named because its originator is a twin, is a complex and hearty Wee Heavy; Tawny in colour, with an inviting fume and a feint reek from the use of peated malt (Bairds 6%) normally reserved for whisky making. You may also detect banana or lolly-like esters amongst the caramel and toffee laced vapours. The syrupy palate is thick and coating and releases wisps of flavours termed congeners by whisky connoisseurs. The East Kent Goldings and Willamette hops are restrained in-keeping with the traditional style and the Scots loathing of expensive Southern Fantoosh.
Following on from Seeing Double the Ace makes a welcome return to tap! In the words of brewers Stephen & Simon Ace of Spades (5.9% ABV) is a fine Extra Stout with rich, complex and dark roasted characters. With abounding coffee-like aroma and strong cocoa bean bouquet, the aromatics are as striking as the appearance. You cant get any blacker. Roasted barley, Roasted malted wheat, Choc chit malt and black malt are all called upon to intensify the blackest beer we could possibly make. www.brewboys.biz
Drink Dry Hopped Steam Ale & Seeing Double and Meet the Local Brewers from 6-8pm
The Wheatsheaf Hotel Wednesday 1st September

Mikkeller IBU Fest @ The Wheaty
FRI 10TH - FROM 5PM
Mikkeller is back on tap with plenty of hop inspired goodness including Hefe, Lager and US Ale Yeast Series Pale Ales, Jackie Brown, Black and I Beat You (an Australian exclusive!). Kegs tapped from 5pm Fri 10th Sept kicking off with I Beat You and Black. On for as long as they last!
Weve also got plenty of new bottled Mikkeller, including 1000 IBU IPA (and Barrel Aged 1000 IBU), Cherry Alive, 10 IPA, Beer Hop Breakfast and the complete Yeast Series (Hefe, Lager, US Ale, Belgian Ale and Brettanomyces).
www.mikkeller.dk

Ngne on tap @ The Wheaty
FRI 17TH - FROM 5PM
For the first time ever well be pouring Ngnes beautifully balanced, frontier beers on tap; Norways feisty answer to Mikkeller and Rogue. Well open with Ngne Imperial Brown Ale and IPA followed by their Pale Ale and Brun. On for as long as they last!
Weve also got plenty of new bottled Ngne, including #500 Double IPA, Sunturnbrew, julesnadder, Imperial Stout and Dark Horizon.
www.nogne-o.com

ROLLER DERBY GRAND FINAL DOUBLE HEADER
SUN 26TH - 2PM
3rd place playoff: Salty dolls vs Mile Die Club
Grand Final: Wild Hearses vs Road Train Rollers
Adelaide Roller Derby Inc. aims to develop a group of women who are committed and passionate about the sport of flat track roller derby. We are a non-profit Association, run by the skaters and for the skaters and dedicated to promoting sport over spectacle. Safety, athleticism and teamwork are highly regarded values for the Adelaide Roller Derby Inc. as we structure an empowering and enduring experience for the women of Adelaide.
www.myspace.com/adelaiderollerderby
book tickets: adrd.oztix.com.au/default.aspx


----------



## schooey

NigeP62 said:


> Shame I will be enjoying a schnitty and Coopers Aged Best Extra Stout on handpump :icon_drool2: at The Alehouse tonight... maybe get down after 8.30pm.



Ooooo...did I mention I'm in town tonight too....


----------



## np1962

Am thinking Jayse may be at the Wheaty as Brew Boys are featured tonight.
Any other Adelaide brewers heading down?

Am stuck at The Alehouse (Earl on Carrington St) till at least 8.15 as they announce the referee appointments for local rugby tonight.


----------



## raven19

schooey said:


> Sitting in the Wheaty as I type... The line up on tap ATM includes Rogue American Amber Ale, Mad brewers noir stout, Le Baron Noir, Greenock Victorville Ale, Bierhaus chocolate oatmeal stout, moo brew stout, moo brew dark ale and eugene triple jump....
> 
> I'm hoping to try them all :-D



Where was our invite Schooey?!

We Adelaidian's dont bite, at least not till after 10pm anyways.


----------



## barfridge

Damn, I'll be flying over Adelaide on Friday night. Maybe I'll ask the pilot to make a quick pitstop for a couple of pints (or not-pints in SA).


----------



## jayse

Yeap I'll be at the Wheaty tonight, ussually go to every double barrelled local first wednesday of the month thingos.
6-8pm is the ussuall time slot but most brewers stay on into the late evening, if you buy a local between 6-8pm you can get in on the draw for a nice prize of beer and/or merch also good chance of getting one of the brewers to buy you a beer if your a nice enough fellow.

Going by the email looks like Gareth has upped the steam ale a notch so will be looking forward to that, its pretty much the only time you'll find the Brewboys Seeing Double on tap but at 8.5% I am sure the keg will last a little while.

Be good to see a few other fellow home brewers rock up to these nights, there are a fair few regulars but always good to see others coming down to join the fun.


----------



## np1962

Hey Jayse,
First Wednesday of the month is the downside for me in Rugby season, we referees meet at The Earl on the same night.
Last meeting of the year tonight so will be hoping to get down over the summer months.
Will get away as soon as I can tonight and head for the Wheaty for one or two.


----------



## jayse

No worries, I understand some people giving up beer events for sport but rugby?  :lol: 
Summer works great for me, school holidays, baby sitter and time to play up. :chug:


----------



## Hatchy

There goes my plan for a night without a beer tonight. Looks like I'll be feeling as poorly at work tomorrow as I did today.

Note to self, leave the credit card at home.


----------



## Effect

jayse said:


> No worries, I understand some people giving up beer events for sport but rugby?  :lol:



better than fumble ball


----------



## Hatchy

Leaving now, see you soon fellas


----------



## schooey

Booo...no stout left on the handpump, so having a quick pizza and heading to the wheaty....seeyas there!


----------



## jayse

And a few Canadian beers later that I can't even pronounce the names of, a few local beers, a few northern europeans that again can't pronounce, a couple rogues that are almost mainstream nowadays, a japanese number and now back home. :super: 

So spoilt for choice for beer and it makes it so much better enjoying them with great friends, old and new.

Cheers Guys and gals.
Jayse


----------



## schooey

What a great night...lots of laughs and excellent beers to boot. Loved the brewboys seeing double from the tap, way different to the bottle! Great also to meet Gareth from Steam Exchange and chew the fat with him about his brewing and beers. Good to meet a few fellows from the SA brewing brethren too... Nige, Jayse, Hatchy; it was a pleasure to share a beer or three with you. And Hatchy, I reckon you got a keeper there..a woman who can drink the Mikeller 1000 IBU and sing it's praises? Respeck! Not to mention having us all in stitches a fair bit of the time...Best wishes to both of you on your big day in 5 weeks or so 

If anyone is visiting Adelaide in the near future, put this place at the top of your list of thongs to do. If you don't, your just missing out


----------



## np1962

Was a top couple of hours, would of loved to get there earlier.
Good meeting you Schooey, Hatch and Hatch's ex girlfriend and the other two random guys.
Good to see you again Jayse, have to make 1st Wednesdays a regular thing.
Didn't have too many but those I tasted were superb... and the company was fantastic!
Cheers
Nige

Edit:- Just noticed the sig Schooey, made my nightcap come out of my nose!


----------



## Hatchy

schooey said:


> If anyone is visiting Adelaide in the near future, put this place at the top of your list of thongs to do. If you don't, your just missing out



Definitely a "thong to do". I went there when Chappo was in Adelaide earlier in the year, I hadn't been there for about 10 years & on my visit previously I reckon there was 2 beers on tap. If any brewers are in town & keen for a beer then my arm won't take much twisting. Stacks of great beers & staff that really know their beer, they have a folder behind the bar with a beer menu that includes the beers that didn't fit on the blackboard.

I stand by last nights drunken rant about pints & "imperial pints". However, when ordering a tap beer at the Wheaty they ask if you want it in a pint* or a "fancy". I'm not sure if the fancy is more or less than 425ml or if they charge more or less for one. The thing I like about the fancy is that if you ask for a fancy glass you get a fancy glass. If you ask for a pint you get 425ml which clearly is not a pint.

*it isn't a pint

Edit: read Nige's edit which made me read Shooey's sig which made me wish I had a beerproof cover for my laptop. I'll send the link to this thread to my ex-girlfriend/fiance/future wife/drinking buddy who went to bed & left me to drink by myself. She'll love it.


----------



## raven19

NigeP62 said:


> ...have to make 1st Wednesdays a regular thing.



We just might. Sorry I missed it lads.


----------



## JestersDarts

raven19 said:


> We just might. Sorry I missed it lads.



Wednesday nights are ACDA comp nights... Would consider moving our team to the wheaty if our current pub wasn't walking distance from home


----------



## Amin

Hatchy said:


> Definitely a "thong to do". I went there when Chappo was in Adelaide earlier in the year, I hadn't been there for about 10 years & on my visit previously I reckon there was 2 beers on tap.


I was told that under the old landlord there was a Coopers Pale Ale tap and a West End Draught tap, kegs were kept in an insulated room that got up to 50 degrees in summer. You could pick a regular because they always ordered bottled beer. I think the old landlord (I believe his name is brown) still runs a quiz on saturday mornings.


----------



## Creedy

Amin said:


> I think the old landlord (I believe his name is brown) still runs a quiz on saturday mornings.



Ah yes, the old days at the Wheaty!
I used to live across the road when browny was the landlord, so close I could crawl home and not put holes in the jeans  

Like now, there was no pokies, no TAB and normally only a radio as the TV was often on the blink. 40 years worth of yellow nicotine stains on the ceilings, some staff used to live upstairs and it was very dangerous when you got to shut up shop with them as sometimes you wouldn't get out of the doors for hours after closing. :chug: 
Glorious evenings singing along to Tom Jones "The green green grass of home" which browny put on 'coz be wanted everyone to go home "coz he was on a promise to the wife".

It was a really nice community with lots of locals regularly visiting and browny mostly wanted to keep it that way. It was a big change when the beer garden went in, very flash and modern like  

It was the only country pub in the middle of Adelaide, but things change and the current management have kept the best parts of the Wheaty and updated those bits that probably needed a bit of TLC, like the range of beers, and the regular cleaning of beer lines :icon_vomit: 

But I still think Browny was the best pub landlord I've ever met, looked after the locals, kept a good family atmosphere, ran it for the community, had a lot of fun doing it.

Cheers to the Wheatsheaf past, present and I hope future!


Cheers,
Creedy


----------



## np1962

I will be down at Victor for the rest of this week, hope I can pop in on the way past on Friday night for a couple.

From the Wheaty email

Little Creatures Single Batch Oatmeal Stout on tap at The Wheaty
The third in what Creatures plan to be a series of limited release, single batch beers in bottle and keg, their Oatmeal Stout (4.2% ABV) is a smooth, rich and roasty session beer.
In the words of Creatures Brewer Alex Troncoso:
Single Batch 3 started a lively discussion around the brewers table resulting in a delegated homebrewing mission to develop the recipe for our first ever stout. Pale, Crystal and Chocolate Malts combine with Roast Barley to from toasty, biscuit undertones while the addition of rolled oats smooth and round out the palate giving the beer a chewy viscosity."
"No surprise when we say several doses of US Horizon, Willamette and NZ Rakau hops have been thrown on for flavour, balance and bitterness (36 IBUs). A balanced, soft and smooth stout with some residual sweetness spiced up with an ample dose of our Little Creatures hoppy hallmark.
www.littlecreatures.com.au
Little Creatures Single Batch Oatmeal Stout on tap and in Pint Bottle from 6pm Wednesday 15th September.
Only a handful of kegs and cartons on for as long as they last!!


----------



## raven19

Thanks for the reminder mate, finally got around to subscribing to their emails. :icon_drool2:


----------



## np1962

Also on this Friday night 
Ngne Imperial Brown Ale and IPA.
Pity Saturday is SA Rugby grand final day and I have a part to play in the Premier Grade final as an Assistant Referee. 
Oh well season over and will be ready for a few drinks when our Qld visitor comes down on the 15th of next month.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## jayse

Bit late notice but having a congregation at the wheatsheaf tonite with a few if anyone is interested in coming down, 6pm till late.


----------



## Effect

jayse said:


> Bit late notice but having a congregation at the wheatsheaf tonite with a few if anyone is interested in coming down, 6pm till late.




hmmmm....tempting...if anything, I will be there from 6 til early...will not be having a late one at the wheaty - bank doesn't like it, neither does my work the next day.


----------



## Hatchy

Dinner at mums tonight. I'll save some money but she won't have nearly the standard of beer available at the Wheaty.


----------



## Effect

Great night with jayse holty and Simon.

The seeing double is a cracker of a beer from the tap - haven't had it from a bottle for over a year so cant really compare.

And as always, left $100 lighter with two takeaways under the arm (mikkellar 1000 ibu)


Cheers
Phil


----------



## jayse

Yeap good night, many great beers, slowly making my way through the never ending list, Mikkeller Black is not a beer you forget in a hurry, as is pretty much all their beer, I drank pretty much imperial IPAs and Imperial stouts all night, in ussual drunken fashion I was last to leave.

Put oct 6th in your diaries for another wednesday night of beer.

Oh yeah the creatures stout was not much more then a easy drinking dark ale esspecial along side all the other stouts on offer, good well made beer but no stout.


----------



## np1962

4.50pm on a Long Weekend Friday and I get an email from the Wheaty! BASTARDS!!!
Tonights specials.
" 
Renaissance back on Tap @ The Wheaty
Renaissance Brewing is situated in Blenheim, the heart of Marlborough wine country at the top of New Zealand's South Island. Their aim: to make beers that rival their grape based cousins. 
Although having worked and trained as a brewer in California, co-founder and brewer Andy Deuchars initially moved to Marlborough to be a winemaker. An over-riding passion to try and get the New Zealand beer drinking public out of the dark ages and enlightened towards craft ales ultimately proved too much and in 2005 I swapped the grape for the grain and set about creating a range of beers that would enlighten beer palates. 
www.renaissancebrewing.co.nz
Marlborough Pale Ale (8.5% ABV) or M.P.A. for short, is a uniquely kiwi take on an American Double India Pale Ale and is the biggest beer in their range. Rather than simply copying the Americans, Renaissance Brewing has taken the concept and turned it into a kiwi brew by utilising not only New Zealand grown hops but also by choosing to use only New Zealand hop varieties. M.P.A. is released seasonally as it uses the new seasons hops every autumn. In the current vintage release Renaissance has chosen to use a single varietal; Rakau. M.P.A. showcases the lovely piney, apricot and stone fruit flavours that Rakau is capable of, balancing its flavour and bitterness against a strong, malty, full bodied Ale. M.P.A. is massively hopped. One sip and you will know Rakau! 

Craftsman Oatmeal Chocolate Stout (4.9% ABV) is the Big Brother to their popular Elemental Porter. Building on the flavours given by the crystal, brown and black malts, they add a portion of organic rolled oats for a silky smooth mouthfeel and a small amount of cocoa nibs to the mash and brew kettle, plus a large addition of nibs to the fermentor. The beer that matured on those cocoa nibs has a lovely chocolate nose that melds beautifully with the coffee and hop notes in the beer. The resulting Stout has a full rounded palate with chocolate and roasted notes predominating and the depth of intensity that one expects from a Stout. 

Perfection Pale Ale (5% ABV) is a take on Britains traditional session beer style, a style that Andy is incredibly passionate about and is best described as an English Pale Ale. Four malts produce the beers rich amber hue and biscuity, toffeeish and nutty flavours, while their London ale yeast contributes a tart, berry-like signature. Resiny hops then cleanse the palate and dominate the beers emphatic finish. 

Elemental Porter (6% ABV) is their most awarded beer, it has won gold medals in Australia and New Zealand as well as being consistently rated New Zealand's top beer. Originally the beer of choice for workers in Londons produce markets, Porter is also Andy's all time favourite beer style. Brewed in the modern robust style, Elemental Porter is a rich, full bodied brew with plenty of dry, dark chocolate and roasty malt flavours which gradually give way to a cleansing hop-driven finish.
We tap Marlborough Pale Ale and Craftsman Chocolate Oatmeal Stout from 5pm Friday 1st October (Perfection Pale & Elemental Porter to follow)On for as long as they last!"

Wednesday:-
"Drink Double Barrelled Locals @ The Wheaty 
WED 6TH - 6 - 8PM
The Wheatys Drink a Local has gone Double Barrelled; launching two Local Micro taps on the same night and encouraging a spot of friendly rivalry. Next up is Lobethal Bierhaus v Barossa Brewing Co on Wed 6th October (6-8pm) followed by Steam Exchange v Brewboys on Wed 3rd November (6-8pm).
The Barossa Brewing Cos Millers Lager (5%ABV) is a crisp, unfiltered Bavarian style Lager made from German Pils, Vienna and Munich malts. Millers Lager has a snappy bitterness (30 IBUs) and is late hopped with Hersbrucker, Hallertauer and Saaz hops for pronounced floral hop character. Fermentation is carried out with Bavarian Lager Yeast in a cylindroconical fermentation vessel at 12C for 8-10 days and the beer is then lagered for a minimum of 4 weeks at 0.5C to produce a smooth, rounded palate. Millers has a beautiful golden colour and clear appearance even though we steadfastly refuse to filter! A full-bodied, fresh, well hopped lager with a big malt start and a dry, bitter finish.
www.barossabrewingcompany.com

In response to local demand for more challenging bitterness and floral hop aroma, for the month of October Lobethal Bierhaus have taken their already bitter award winning India Pale Ale (5.6% ABV) and added a generous blend of additional Kiwi & American style hops through the process of dry hopping in their bright tanks. The result is a bitter golden-copper ale (IBUs into the 50s) with intense hop aroma and flavour likely to turn your teeth green! As with our IPA the grist bill for this beer comprises a blend of three different malts (Traditional Ale as the base and then Munich & Crystal as Specialties). Challenger hops are added early in the boil (for bitterness), a combination of Fuggles and East Kent Goldings form the base for flavour and aroma and then the additional dry hopping takes this beer over the top.
www.bierhaus.com.au 
Drink Millers Lager and Double Hopped IPA and Meet the Local Brewers from 6-8pm
The Wheatsheaf Hotel Wednesday 6th October"

Next Friday:-
"Experimental Goats on Tap
FRI 8TH - 5PM
The Mountain Goat boys have been good enough to swing us a handful of kegs of their experimental brews; a big, thick Doppelbock; a big, thick Hightail; a fresh hoppy Hightail and a maltier, more IPA like India Pale Ale.
Richard III Doppelbock (7.4% ABV) is a collaborative brew with our good mate Richard Watkins, from the Wig and Pen Brewery in Canberra (hence the name). Richard III not because its a hunch-backed, malevolent, power hungry English king, but because its the third Bock weve made and well, its obvious, yeah? For those who dont speak German, a Doppelbock means double, or strong Bock. A Bock is a robust, dark, malty lager. A Doppelbock is a REALLY robust, dark, malty lager. Richard III comes in at 7.4% alc/vol, is deep amber in colour and will warm the cockles of your heart during this transeasonal time of year.

IPA (5.5% ABV). For those on board the spring train, we have brought back an old favourite Goat India Pale Ale. We brewed it with Wheat and Crystal malts and then dry-hopped it with Australian bred and grown Galaxy pellets. Its got tropical and fruity hop characters on the nose and toasty, maltiness on the palate.

Fancypants Amber Ale (4.9% ABV) is a Richmond-style Amber Ale brewed with Vienna and Munich malts and a smattering of Tassie Galaxy hops for a decidedly fruity aroma and flavour that has us thinking about BBQs and leaving the house without a jacket. Essentially a dry hopped, extra hoppy Hightail Ale.

Double Hightail (7.2% ABV). Goat have just packaged 233 cases of Double Hightail in 650ml longnecks. What's it like? It's like Hightail but with more. More malt, more hops - more Hightail. Weve got a keg of Double Hightail and a handful of longnecks (along with Rarebreed Surefoot Stout 650ml) bottles available now!
IPA keg tapped 5pm Friday 8th October; other kegs to follow.
On for as long as they last!"

Just gets better and better!
And Chappo is down the following weekend!
New liver on order!
Cheers
Nige


----------



## chappo1970

SPEWIN'! I wish I was down there now! :angry:


----------



## Hatchy

I'm at the Wheaty typing this. What a really worthwhile post.


----------



## chappo1970

Hatchy said:


> I'm at the Wheaty typing this. What a really worthwhile post.



You're at the Wheaty? Damn it Hatchy your off the xmas card list now  

Have a good one mate! :beerbang:


----------



## np1962

Hatchy said:


> I'm at the Wheaty typing this. What a really worthwhile post.


Wish I was, not able to get down til later on Sunday, leave some for me Hatchy. Let us know what's good.
Definitely up for Wednesdays Local Micro night.  Double Hopped Lobie IPA :icon_drool2: 
Cheers
Nige


----------



## muckey

I just hate reading threads like these

wish I could have been there


----------



## Hatchy

Gone now, having a yiros on the way to brewboys.


----------



## Effect

anyone heading down tonight from 6pm? I've got today and tomorrow off - but don't plan on having a big one.


----------



## jayse

Hey Trendsetters,

I will be heading down for a couple hours.


----------



## raven19

I cant make it tonight unfortunately lads. Will be there next Fri though with Chappo!


----------



## Hatchy

Can't get there tonight. Stupid wedding.


----------



## Frank

I will be down there. Not sure what time though.


----------



## muckey

cant make it this week but next week might be OK - I'll try and shuffle a few things


----------



## np1962

Out too.
Saving pennies for Chappo's visit.
Muckey, We need to organise transport from the north. You reckon butters will be the designated driver? h34r: 
Off tomorrow(Thursday) might brew.


----------



## np1962

Next Wednesday looks like a good night to head down to the Wheaty.



> Fair Maidens, Oak Aged Pale Ale and Yeastman Chris White culture The Wheaty!
> Legendary Yeastman Chris White is in town and were lucky enough to have him pay us a visit. Come help Chris flocculate the Front Bar (and attenuate the taps) from 6-8pm Wednesday 3rd November.
> White Labs President Chris White started the lab in 1995 after researching and developing a library of brewers yeast strains from around the world. White Labs Inc has a long history of helping brewers make better tasting beer. Over the years White Labs has expanded to providing pure yeast cultures to winemakers and distillers and now offers a wide range of fermentation products, such as enzymes and nutrients, as well as a plethora of testing options. All yeast nerds welcome!
> www.whitelabs.com
> The Wheatys Drink a Local has gone Double Barrelled; launching two Local Micro taps on the same night and encouraging a spot of friendly rivalry. Next up is Steam Exchange v Brewboys on Wed 3rd November (6-8pm) followed by Lobethal Bierhaus v Barossa Brewing Co on Wed 1st December (6-8pm).
> Well, hold down your petticoats, the Brewboys have made a special springtime release of the Maiden Ale by special request of the Wheatsheaf Hotel. This is a once in a lifetime experience to taste the Maiden Ale as youve never tasted her before enter Fair Maiden (4.9% ABV). This version is paler in colour, in order to reduce some malt sweetness, and slightly higher in bitterness. The malt recipe is the same as regular Maiden, sparing the cara-red and crystal a little. The main difference though, is in the hop aroma and flavour profile. The same New Zealand hop flowers were used in the brewhouse, Pacific Gem for bittering (around 29 IBUs) and Motueka for flavour and in the hop back for aroma. Later we dry hopped the ferment using a petticoat-full of Pacific Gem hops, which should spice up the aroma a long way. Brewboys Simon & Stephen
> www.brewboys.com.au
> Steam Exchanges Oak-Aged Pale Ale (5.8%ABV) is created using a blend of Maris, Traditional and crystal malts (from Australia and England) and a touch of puffed wheat. Hops for bitterness are of noble origin from Germany, whilst flavour and aroma hops are East Kent and Czech Styrian Goldings. It is this unique blend that gives our Pale Ale its malt powered backbone and soft but strong bitterness in order for it to withstand the French oak onslaught. The ale is brewed as per our normal Pale Ale (Fullers London yeast) then conditioned on French oak for approximately 8 to 10 weeks, before being transferred to kegs. It's actually unfiltered, but the extended time on oak allows it to 'drop bright' naturally. It comes in at 38 IBU's, but you'd hardly notice it given the malt/oak profile. Our Pale won a Bronze in the wood-aged beer category at the 2010 AIBA... Gareth Andrews, Brewmaster
> www.steamexchange.com.au
> Drink Fair Maiden & Oak Aged IPA and Meet the Local Brewers from 6-8pm
> The Wheatsheaf Hotel Wednesday 3rd November



Hope to see a few guys down there for this one.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## Effect

NigeP62 said:


> Next Wednesday looks like a good night to head down to the Wheaty.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to see a few guys down there for this one.
> Cheers
> Nige




Keen!


----------



## jayse

I will be going to the wheaty tonight as ussual, anyone else?

Last time Chris was in Adelaide we had quite a few brewers and a great session, must be five odd years ago now,he seems to have lost some hair in that time if my memory serves me and was meaning to ask if that has anything to do with having to put up with stupid homebrewers questions :blink:


----------



## raven19

So very, very tempting!


----------



## Hatchy

After last night I'm never drinking again. At least until I get home from work tomorrow anyway.


----------



## Hatchy

I just got an email from Mrs Hatchy. They have steam exchange oak aged pale ale on tap. We're in. I hate being under the thumb sometimes.


----------



## raven19

Hatchy said:


> After last night I'm never drinking again. At least until I get home from work tomorrow anyway.





Hatchy said:


> I just got an email from Mrs Hatchy. They have steam exchange oak aged pale ale on tap. We're in. I hate being under the thumb sometimes.



1hr and 5mins to get over a hangover.... I am impressed.


----------



## raven19

I am glad I made it to the Wheaty last night.

It was great to catch up with more new and plenty of familiar faces.

Getting to meet and chat with Chris White was an absolute pleasure. Great discussion over yeasts, ptiching rates, storage of yeasties and other beer related chat.

The beers were not too shabby either. :icon_drunk:


----------



## raven19

Just received this email from the Wheaty:

Stone & Wood Kellerbier on Tap @ The Wheaty
Stone & Wood boys Brad Rogers and Jamie Cook like to keep things fresh, so theyve brewed a limited release of Kellerbier (4.9% ABV) for spring. Kellerbier is a German style of lager that isnt filtered or pasteurised. Unlike filtered lagers, Kellerbier has a distinctly cloudy appearance because it contains its original brewing yeast held in suspension. The term literally translates to cellar beer. As an added twist their Kellerbier is dry hopped in the tank to give it a punchy hop aroma. Traditionally, Kellerbier is enjoyed from freshly tapped kegs during the warmer months of spring. A strictly limited release!

After the Kellerbier runs dry well tap Stone & Wood Draught Ale (4.4% ABV), so-called because it is drawn straight from the storage tank at the brewery; unfiltered and unpasteurised. In the words of brewer Brad Rogers;

When we sample it out of the tank it tastes so fresh and alive with a big fruity aroma. We were originally inspired to brew this style of beer by the European village breweries whose ales were brewed and delivered fresh to be enjoyed in the pubs of the surrounding local area. Brewed with local water from the Byron Bay hinterland, Australian grown barley, wheat and hops and carefully selected ale yeast we have crafted a beer with complex flavours and a refreshing bitter finish.

www.stoneandwood.com.au

Stone & Wood Kellerbier on tap from 6pm Wednesday 10th November

Just In:

HopWired IPA, The Big Smoke (smoked porter), and ReWired Brown Ale - all in stock now....

www.8wired.co.nz


----------



## jayse

Had the hop wired IPA monday, tasting very fresh and lovely.


----------



## Hatchy

Has anyone put any thought into whether they're likely to be at the Wheaty for locals night next week? I'm pretty sure I'll be keen for 2 or 3 pints.


----------



## jayse

No thought put into it but I will most likely be there.


----------



## Hatchy

I wasn't asking you mate, I sort of assumed you'd already be there waiting for everyone else.


----------



## np1962

May be in need of a drink by 6.30 Wednesday if your grain arrives.
Nige


----------



## raven19

Latest email from the Wheaty (the big smoked porter sounds delightful):

<H1 style="MARGIN: 3.75pt 0cm 1.5pt; LINE-HEIGHT: 10.5pt">Emersons Organic Pilsner and the End of the World!</H1>*Weve secured a handful of kegs of an all-time Wheaty favourite; the truly unique Emersons Pilsner.*

A Kiwi Classic, Emersons Pilsner (4.9% ABV) is a showcase for Nelson grown Riwaka hops. Its overt fruitiness begs comparison with Marlboroughs world-beating Sauvignon Blancs. Emersons Pilsner oozes citrus and passionfruit aromas and flavours. The beers palate shows a hint of early malt sweetness but develops a lengthy dry finish. Richard Emerson, Brewmaster

With a herbal aroma reminiscent of the hop plants closest (but not quite legal) relative, a hay-like pilsner malt backbone and a dry, crusp finish, Emersons is indeed the ale drinkers Pils.

*Keg tapped from 3pm Friday 17th December**
On for as long as it lasts!*

Finally; The End of the World is here!

EPIC Armageddon IPA has arrived, along with more of NZs finest: 8Wired Hopwired IPA & Big Smoke Porter, Tuatara APA and Emersons Pilsner & IPA (all 500ml Bottles). Available until theyre not


----------



## jonocarroll

See you there tonight, then?


----------



## raven19

Work xmas show then xmas shopping with the missus! No chance for me unfortunately mate.


----------



## raven19

Latest email received last night:

*Just in time (but only just!) for Christmas, The Wheaty has put together a selection of handpicked, feature 6 packs, including:*

*Wheaty IPA 6 Pack- 6 of our favourite Hop Monsters! $90*

Anderson Valley Brewing Co "Hop Ottin" IPA (8% ABV), Mendocino USA, 650ml
Brouwerij de Molen "Vuur & Vlam" IPA (6.2% ABV), Bodegraven Netherlands, 750ml
Emerson's "1812" IPA (4.9% ABV), Dunedin NZ, 500ml
EPIC "Armageddon" IPA (6.66% ABV), Auckland NZ, 500ml
8 Wired "HopWired" IPA (7.3% ABV), Blenheim NZ, 500ml
Mikkeller "Single Hop" IPA (6.9% ABV), Denmark, 330ml

*Wheaty Black & Tan 6 Pack Not that we endorse that kind of beer tampering! $65*

Rogue "Dry Hopped Red" (5.3% ABV), Oregon USA, 355ml
Emerson's "Organic Pilsner" (4.9% ABV), Dunedin NZ, 500ml
Mikkeller "Yeast Series Pale Ale" (8% ABV), Denmark, 330ml
Dieu du Ciel! "Aphrodisiac" Cocoa Vanilla Stout (6.5% ABV), Montreal Canada, 341ml 
Anderson Valley Brewing Co "Barney Flats Oatmeal Stout" (5.7% ABV), Mendocino USA 650ml
Flying Dog "Gonzo Imperial Porter" (7.8% ABV), Maryland USA, 330ml

*Wheaty Weird Ass 6 Pack Consider it a challenge! $60*

Rogue "Chatoe Creek" Cherry Pale Ale (6% ABV), Oregon USA, 650ml
Mikkeller "Cherry Alive! Imperial Sour Cherry Ale (9% ABV), Denmark, 250ml
Trappiste "Orval" Trappist Ale (6.2% ABV), Villers-devant-Orval Belgium, 330ml
Dieu du Ciel! "Route des Espices" Peppercorn Rye Ale (5% ABV), Montreal Canada, 341ml
Hitachino Nest "Sweet Stout" Milk Stout (4.5% ABV), Ibaraki Japan, 330ml
Mikkeller "Big Worst" Barleywine (17.6% ABV), Denmark, 375ml

*Wheaty Local Black & Tan 6 Pack Local Hoppy and Roasty goodness! $20*

3 x Brewboys "Maiden Ale" Amber Ale (4.9% ABV), Croydon Park SA, 330ml
Lobethal Bierhaus "Chocolate Oatmeal Stout" (5.7% ABV), Lobethal SA, 330ml
Brewboys "Ace of Spades" Stout (5.9% ABV), Croydon Park SA, 330ml
Steam Exchange "Truffles" Bourbon Vanilla Porter (6.5% ABV), Goolwa SA, 330ml

Note: The content and price of our 6 packs will vary according to what we've got in stock at the time, but rest assured we'll replace anything we run out of with something equally as delicious and/or challenging!

And if you need something to read while contemplating these brews, we've got a trio ready to go;
*The Beer Lover's Guide to Australia* - $25 (RRP $34.95) www.beerloversguide.com.au
*Pubs SA Guide* $12 (RRP $14.95)
*This could be serious* Don Morrison - $20

Also, the *SAMBA Guide* (a guide to South Australian Microbreweries) is available any time of year; free of charge.

And finally, so you don't all think The Wheaty has morphed into a bookselling Bottlo', our old favourite *Mountain Goat IPA* is back on tap as we speak for 4 kegs worth!


----------



## raven19

Latest email:

Come sample the Japanese craft brewing revolution!

HITACHINO on tap @ The Wheaty

http://hitachinonest.com/
In 1996, after 173 years as a sake brewer, the Kiuchi Brewery began to produce beer as well under the Hitachino Nest Beer brand. Prior to 1994 Japanese regulations had actually made this expansion difficult, if not impossible, so Hitachino Nest Beer was in the forefront of a microbrew revolution. Many of the revolutionaries have already stumbled, however, largely due to beers that were too timid to make an impression on the drinker. In a short time they have already made a name for themselves by releasing creative brews that tip their hats to a number of international influences, radically different from the lager-styles of Japans Big Four: Asahi, Kirin, Sapporo, and Suntory. Jim Clarke

White Ale Belgian Witbier (5% ABV)

A refreshing mildly hopped Belgian styled beer with a complex flavor of coriander, orange peel & nutmeg. 
Malts: Lager, Wheat Hops: Perle, Styrian Golding Adjuncts: Flaked Wheat, Flaked Barley, Coriander,
Nutmeg, Orange peel, Orange Juice Original Gravity: 1.06 Alcohol Vol: 5% IBU: 13 Color: Light Golden

Espresso Stout Russian Imperial Stout with coffee (7.5% ABV)

Caramel, roasted, black and chocolate malts provide an explosion of coffee like flavors. The strong espresso character comes from the addition of espresso beans to the boil. Notes of vanilla, dark fruit, cocoa and chocolate. The very unusual character of Hitachino Nest Espresso Stout stems from the fact that Kiuchi Brewery is using the recipe of a Russian Imperial Stout as base. Pitch black color, big brown head. Aromas of chocolate, roasted bitterness, black currants, dark fruits.

Japanese Classic Ale Japanese IPA (7.5% ABV)

Hitachino Japanese Classic Ale is brewed following the original India Pale Ale brought to Japan in the 19th century . It is slowly matured in Cedar casks which are commonly used in the brewing of traditional Japanese sake. The result is a beer full of the flavours and aromas of peppery cedar, pine, citrus and earth.It has a unique note of cedar and complex spicy yet mild aroma of British traditional hops such as Kent Goldings and Challenger and US Chinook.

Red Rice Ale Sake Ale (7% ABV)

Complex sake like flavors with malt sweet notes. Hints of strawberries in the nose and palate. An intriguing mix of sake, malt and bitter notes in the finish. The beer is actually fermented with both ale and sake yeasts. This complicated process creates a higher alcohol beer with strawberries, raspberries, and a streak of white pepper on both the nose and palate. The sake influence is noticeable but not predominant, making for a very smooth beer with a touch of glycerol on the finish.

Malts: Pilsner Hops: Chinook Adjuncts: Red Rice, Flaked Barley Original gravity: 1.070 Alcohol Vol: 7.0% IBU: 26 Color: Smoky Pink

Hitachino White Ale & Japanese Classic Ale tapped from 3pm Fri 7th January; Red Rice Ale & Espresso Stout to follow on for as long as they last!


----------



## Timmsy

Yes got this email this morning.... mIght have to head down to sample a couple


----------



## np1962

Latest from the Wheaty, must get there this weekend.  


In a couple of firsts for The Wheatys taps Local Micro Beard & Brau make their debut (through the Glasshopper no less!), Scottish punk brewers Brewdog showcase a couple of hop monsters and White Rabbit Wit returns for those who dont need their beer to hurt on the way down!	

1. Brewdog Hardcore IPA & 5am Saint on tap from 3pm Friday 28th January
Martin and James were bored of the industrially brewed lagers and stuffy ales that dominate the UK market. We decided the best way to fix this undesirable predicament was to brew our own beers. Consequently in April 2007 BrewDog was born. Both only 24 at the time, we leased a building, got some scary bank loans, spent all our money on stainless steel and started making some hardcore beers. We are dedicated to making cool, contemporary and progressive beers showcasing some of the worlds classic beers. All our beers are made from fresh natural ingredients; we use no preservative, additives or pasteurization. BrewDog is about breaking rules, taking risks, upsetting trends, unsettling institutions but first and foremost, great tasting beers.www.brewdog.com
Hardcore IPA - This Imperial IPA Rocks, Hardcore!
This explicit ale has more hops and bitterness that any other beer brewed in the UK. This is an extreme beer rollercoaster for freaks, gypsies and international chess superstars.
ABV: 9.2%
OG: 1083
IBUs: 150
Malts: Maris Otter, Crystal malt, Caramalt
Hops: Centennial, Columbus, Simcoe / Dry Hops: Centennial, Columbus, Simcoe
Twist: Hopped to hell, then dry-hopped to hell too
5am Saint - The Holy Grail of red ales.
ABV: 5%
OG: 1048
IBUs: 25
Malts: Maris Otter, Caramalt, Munich Malt, Crystal and Dark Crystal malts
Hops: Nelson Sauvin, Amarillo / Dry Hops: Simcoe, Cascade, Centennial, Ahtanum, Nelson Sauvin
Twist: Loads of late hops and bucket-loads of dry hops

2. Black Snout Milk Stout Poured through the Glasshopper from 6:30pm Friday 28th Jan
Beard & Brau was formed in 2008 by local Brewers Chris Herring and Tanya Harlow to produce all natural, handcrafted, microbrewed beer. They value the traditions of beer to be a sustainable way of producing a fine libation of flavour, consistency and quality from all natural ingredients: Real Ale = Real Tasty. www.beardandbrau.com.au
Black Snout Milk Stout (5.5% ABV) opens with chocolate, vanilla and biscuit aromas and is subtly bitter to balance the malty sweetness (30 IBUs). Brewed on the lighter side of the alcohol range for stouts creates an inviting creamy stout for everyone to enjoy. This particular Black Snout has been cask conditioned and cellared providing some more mature port style flavours. Well be pouring Black Snout through a variety of goodies in our Glasshopper Hop Infuser - guess the secret Glasshopper ingredient on the night for a chance to win a Beard & Brau gift pack (details & conditions at the launch)!

And


Sorry Folks I forgot the White Rabbit! 

3. White Rabbit Wit Pouring now!
White Rabbit Wit (4.5% ABV) is a classic, unfiltered, naturally cloudy White Ale inspired by Belgian tradition; pale straw in colour with subtle spice characters from the addition of coriander, juniper and bitter orange, fruity citrus aromas courtesy of their ex-Little Creatures Hopback and subtle bitterness (15 IBUs).
The brewers wanted their Wit to be as light as possible and hazy as a good Wit should be and so used a very high proportion of un-malted Wheat (up to 40%) along with malted Wheat, Pilsner Malt and Flaked Oats in the Malt Bill. Tassie Cluster and Kiwi Pacifica contribute moderate hop character and just enough bitterness to the brew, while the traditional spice combination of bitter orange peel and coriander are given a bit of a twist with the addition of juniper berries. As with all White Rabbit beers, the Wit is fermented in large, German built Open Fermenters which allow the yeast to run a little wild delivering more fruity complexity to the beer. The Wit is then bottled conditioned using honey to spark the secondary ferment and add a subtle honey character to the finish
A fruity, tart and refreshing Wit; perfect for bringing on Summer! 
www.whiterabbitbeer.com.au

I'm so glad we have one Great Beer Pub here in Adelaide!  

Cheers
Nige


----------



## Tanga

Wow, I had no idea.

Is it usual for the Wheaty to get (and post) the recipes like that? I mean most of those are pretty reproducible now. I wouldn't mind a go at that Wit. It sounds lovely. Juniper as a flavouring in beer is old school - I haven't seen it in a modern beer, and would love to find out how it tastes (hopefully not like gin).


----------



## big78sam

Yes Tanga, it's quite normal to get such good descriptions. If you go to their website I think you can sign up to their newsletter and they'll email you a similar thing for each special release they have on tap. I don't get the newsletter myself as I'm not in SA but my mother lives in Adelaide and gets it and she sometimes forwards it to me for a read.

Sometimes people post the content of the newsletters here as well.


----------



## Tanga

Just joined up. I don't know where they get those recipes but it'll be interesting to have a go. I don't suppose they had the White Rabbit Dark Ale technique?


----------



## np1962

Tanga said:


> Just joined up. I don't know where they get those recipes but it'll be interesting to have a go. I don't suppose they had the White Rabbit Dark Ale technique?


I think you will find the descriptions come from the brewers themselves as part of the marketing package.


----------



## sinkas

Just go down their and drink the beer, dont worry about cloning them.

The selection was not that wonderful when I visited on Dec 23rd, but the Tuatara APA was devine


----------



## Effect

sinkas said:


> The selection was not that wonderful when I visited on Dec 23rd, but the Tuatara APA was devine



You only talking about the tap beers? As they have an extensive range of beers in bottles.


----------



## jonocarroll

Phillip said:


> As they have an extensive range of beers in bottles.


Understatement of the year. If you can't find something you like at the Wheaty, you don't like beer.


----------



## np1962

Phillip said:


> You only talking about the tap beers? As they have an extensive range of beers in bottles.


Always pays to ask for the beer menu


----------



## sinkas

I was referring to the tap beer, I have tasted all their botteld range elsewhere


----------



## jonocarroll

sinkas said:


> I was referring to the tap beer, I have tasted all their botteld range elsewhere









This is the 'small list' of bottled beers. There's an entire folder of other beers that aren't on this list...


----------



## sinkas

yes i am fully aware, so I have tasted alot of beers, is that a crime?


----------



## jonocarroll

sinkas said:


> yes i am fully aware, so I have tasted alot of beers, is that a crime?


Not at all, just surprising to see someone claim that they've tried *all* the beers there.

I could spend a week (and a fortune) going through the Mikkeller single varieties alone.


----------



## Effect

I'm surprised as well...I can't fault the wheatsheaf for the amount of beers they have. I even call their beer menu 'the bible' as it has more beer in it then I could afford to pay for with a years wage. And that you have drank all of that (well, most of that) and then to say that the wheatsheaf doesn't have much on selection, well, that just comes across the wrong way.


----------



## Hatchy

I'm looking forward to the day when I can say I've had everything they have at the Wheaty. I doubt very much that day will be this year.


----------



## raven19

<H1 style="LINE-HEIGHT: 10.5pt; MARGIN: 3.75pt 0cm 1.5pt">The Wheatys Drink a Local has gone Double Barrelled; launching two Local Micro taps on the same night and encouraging a spot of friendly rivalry.</H1>*Lobethal Bierhaus v Barossa Brewing Co on Wed 2nd February (6-8pm), followed by Steam Exchange v Brewboys on Wed 2nd March (6-8pm).*

First up well be pouring *Lobethal Bierhaus regular Pale Ale,* before tapping (the following week) a collaborative Brewboys/Bierhaus brew designed specially for the Taphouses Spectapular festival in February. Lobethal Bierhaus aromatic, spicy and bitter *Pale Ale (5% ABV* ) has been juiced up; Al and the Boys have added fresh Quince during conditioning. The fresh Quince, very kindly provided by the chaps at LOBO Cider, was extracted from the fruit using their wine press, and ties-in perfectly with the Pales chewy malt backbone, upfront citrus and pine-needle hop character (from a bucket of late Cascade hops) and lingering bitterness (around 35 IBUs). An Adelaide Hills variation of the American Pale Ale style!
www.bierhaus.com.au 

The Barossa Brewing Cos* Wheat Store Ale (4.5%ABV)* is a Bavarian Hefeweizen style made from 50% Joe White and Powells wheat malt (with a touch of raw wheat) and pils, ale and cara malts. Wheat Store Ale is quite bitter for the style weighing in at around 28 IBUs and is late hopped with Sterling and Cascade hops for subtle hop character. Our choice top fermenting Bavarian Weizen yeast has produced fruity esters of banana, cinnamon, peach and pear with a dry and tart edge. A cloudy, spritzy and spicy summer refresher.Brewer Darryl Trinne
www.barossabrewingcompany.com

*Drink Pale Ale and Wheatstore Ale and Meet the Local Brewers from 6-8pm**
The Wheatsheaf Hotel Wednesday 2nd February*



GUESS WHAT IS ON THE GLASSHOPPER!

We had so much fun with our guess whats in the Glasshopper night with Beard & Brau that weve decided to make it a regular Friday night fixture. So every Friday evening between 5pm 7pm youll have the chance to guess the secret Hopinator ingredients (with a relevant entry ticket) and an opportunity to win some beer bling in the process. Let the games begin! Hint: contrary to one of last weeks entries, we wont be putting bacon in the Glasshopper...



BEER & BREWER ISSUE 16 PARTY -You're Invited!

*Wednesday February 9, from 6-9pm*
All readers/subscribers/advertisers/stockists and their friends, industry, Wheaty Punters and media are most welcome.

This event is staged to give readers a first look at the next issue, plus to thank you and our valued advertisers and stockists for your valued support.

*RSVP essential as space is limited.*
Include your name, post code and mobile number (plus same details of your guest(s)):
[email protected] 
SMS to +61 (0)415 081 285


----------



## Hatchy

This will be the 1st locals night I've missed in over 6 months. I agreed to dinner with the in laws tomorrow & could've moved it to a different night if I'd realised my error sooner. I'll have to make up for lost time in March.


----------



## AussieJosh

I just might have to motivate my self to go to this and bring my girl along after she is done in the city at 5.


----------



## ///

Its not a Hopinator - its a f*cking Randall!

F*cking Randall


----------



## raven19

Latest email:

Little Creatures Single Batch East Kent Goldings Ale on tap at The Wheaty


The next in what Creatures plan to be a series of limited release, single batch beers in bottle and keg, their* East Kent Goldings Ale (4.5% ABV)* is a great session beer with defined lingering bitterness. 

In the words of a Little Creature:
Our EKG Ale is an English Pale brewed to showcase a classic English Hop variety East Kent Goldings. Grown in the east of Kent this variety is considered the premium variety of the Kent region. The Hops have a gentle, earthy and slightly spicy flavour and aroma. True to the English Ale style, this brew is quite refined and understated, with a Pale, Crystal and Munich malt profile and just enough earthy hops for balance (30 IBUs). Liberal dry-hopping has ensured we capture its unique Hop character.

www.littlecreatures.com.au

*Little Creatures Single Batch East Kent Goldings Ale on tap and in Pint Bottle from 6pm Wednesday 16th February.*

*Only a handful of kegs and cartons on for as long as they last!!*


----------



## raven19

<H1 style="LINE-HEIGHT: 10.5pt; MARGIN: 3.75pt 0cm 1.5pt">BOOZE NEWS FOR THE MONTH!</H1>*Drink a Couple of Locals @ The Wheaty*

The Wheaty's Drink a Local has gone Double Barrelled; launching two Local Micro taps on the same night and encouraging a spot of friendly rivalry. Next up is *Steam Exchange v Brewboys* on Wed 2nd March (6-8pm) followed by Lobethal Bierhaus v Barossa Brewing Co on Wed 6th April (6-8pm).

*Steam Exchange's Oak-Aged Pale Ale* (5.8%ABV) is created "using a blend of Maris, Traditional and crystal malts (from Australia and England) and a touch of puffed wheat. Hops for bitterness are of noble origin from Germany, whilst flavour and aroma hops are East Kent and Czech Styrian Goldings. It is this unique blend that gives our Pale Ale its malt powered backbone and soft but strong bitterness in order for it to withstand the French oak onslaught. The ale is brewed as per our normal Pale Ale (Fullers London yeast) then conditioned on French oak for approximately 8 to 10 weeks, before being transferred to kegs. It's actually unfiltered, but the extended time on oak allows it to 'drop bright' naturally. It comes in at 38 IBU's, but you'd hardly notice it given the malt/oak profile. Our Pale won a Bronze in the wood-aged beer category at the 2010 AIBA..." - Gareth Andrews, Brewmaster

www.steamexchange.com.au 

Old favourite *Maiden Ale* makes a return to The Wheaty's taps before we pour a new Brewboys release: *King Brown* a hoppy Brown session Ale showcasing Mt Hood Hops...

*Brewboy's Maiden Ale* (4.7 % ABV) "incorporates specialty malts sourced from around the world, such as Maris Otter barley from the UK, and various coloured malts from Germany and Australia. A trip to the hop fields of Nelson, New Zealand, has inspired us in our selection of seasonal hop flowers whose aroma is captured faithfully by the brewery's "hop back". This beer is a stylish Amber Ale, with a well rounded full body and intensely inviting citrus and floral hop aromas, robust caramel malt back palate, well balanced with lingering bitterness. Blah blah blah just drink it." Brewboys Stephen & Simon

www.brewboys.com.au

*Drink Maiden Ale & Oak Aged Pale and Meet the Local Brewers from 6-8pm**
The Wheatsheaf Hotel Wednesday 2nd March*

*****

*Odd Wheaty Whisk(e)y Tasting; Glengoyne, Chieftains Choice & Smokehead*

Wheaty Whisk(e)y presents: An Evening with Ian, Jonathon & Glen.

Meet Jonathon Scott, international sales director for *Ian McLeod Distillers*. Ian who you ask? Well this famous Scottish company is responsible for Chieftains Choice malts, Glengoyne Distillery and that enfant terrible of the whisky worldSmokehead!

We'll be tasting:

*Glengoyne 10yo **
Glengoyne 17yo 43%
Glengoyne 1996 13yo Port Cask Finish 90451/3 46%
Chieftains Choice Balmenach 18yo Sherry 46%
Smokehead 43%
Smokehead 18yo Extra Black 46%*

*630 8pm Monday 14th March**
$20 per head
Book at the bar (8443 4546)*


----------



## Hatchy

I'll be there next week. No visit to the in laws that night.


----------



## jonocarroll

Anyone feel like a pint or two tonight?


----------



## np1962

QuantumBrewer said:


> Anyone feel like a pint or two tonight?


Shame you didn't ask 2 hours ago, was so tempted to call in as I passed at 2.00pm. for a LC EKG Ale.
But then who would of delivered your grain? :icon_cheers: 
Nige


----------



## jonocarroll

NigeP62 said:


> Shame you didn't ask 2 hours ago, was so tempted to call in as I passed at 2.00pm. for a LC EKG Ale.
> But then who would of delivered your grain? :icon_cheers:


Well, that's an important task too. We'll have one in your honour. Hopefully that LC EKG isn't all gone tonight.


----------



## Hatchy

If they had fox I'd be keen. I'll be at the royal watching united.


----------



## schooey

Woohoo...looks like I've scored a work gig in the great Southern city next month from the 10th - 12th...not ideal days for catching up being a Sunday - Tuesday, but I plan on hitting the Wheaty anyway! It's been too long!


----------



## np1962

schooey said:


> Woohoo...looks like I've scored a work gig in the great Southern city next month from the 10th - 12th...not ideal days for catching up being a Sunday - Tuesday, but I plan on hitting the Wheaty anyway! It's been too long!



Bloody Beauty! :icon_chickcheers: 
I will be free!!!!!


----------



## schooey

Awesome... will let you know which night when it gets a bit closer, Nige..


----------



## np1962

Might have to time the delivery run to make this tomorrow arvo. Anyone?


On tap for the first time, Doctors Orders Brewing fills our kind of prescription for small batch character brews. From humble beginnings producing niche full flavoured ales via commercial collaborations in New South Wales, Darren Robinsons Doctors Orders Brewing is now producing seasonal beers for wider distribution in Australia; and weve got some kegs of his latest creation, Zephyr. 

Doctor Orders Zephyr on Tap @ The Wheaty
In the words of Brewer Darren Doc Robinson; Zephyr is a Double White Ale morphing the Belgian Witbier style with Australian botanicals to produce a full strength (5.7% ABV) nourishing yet refreshing summer beer. I wanted something that was very summery and easy to approach, but with a lot of flavour through all aspects of the palette but still balanced and drinkable by the pint.
The specs:
Malts Australian Ale, Australian Wheat, Torrified Wheat and Oats.
Botanicals Lemon Myrtle, Coriander
Hops New Zealand Sauvin, New Zealand Motueka ( ~25 IBUs)
Yeast Belgian Wit
Other Unfiltered
A Zephyr is of course a light wind. The light wind you feel as your drift off into deep relaxation after consuming a pint or two of relaxing Zephyr
www.doctorsordersbrewing.com/

Zephyr Kegs Tapped from 5pm Fri 18th March on for as long as it lasts!

Beer, the tastiest of all medicines; come get your beer prescription The Doc


----------



## raven19

schooey said:


> Awesome... will let you know which night when it gets a bit closer, Nige..



I shall make every effort to get there also schooey.


----------



## stef

NigeP62 said:


> Might have to time the delivery run to make this tomorrow arvo. Anyone?
> 
> 
> On tap for the first time, Doctors Orders Brewing fills our kind of prescription for small batch character brews. From humble beginnings producing niche full flavoured ales via commercial collaborations in New South Wales, Darren Robinsons Doctors Orders Brewing is now producing seasonal beers for wider distribution in Australia; and weve got some kegs of his latest creation, Zephyr.
> 
> Doctor Orders Zephyr on Tap @ The Wheaty
> In the words of Brewer Darren Doc Robinson; Zephyr is a Double White Ale morphing the Belgian Witbier style with Australian botanicals to produce a full strength (5.7% ABV) nourishing yet refreshing summer beer. I wanted something that was very summery and easy to approach, but with a lot of flavour through all aspects of the palette but still balanced and drinkable by the pint.
> The specs:
> Malts Australian Ale, Australian Wheat, Torrified Wheat and Oats.
> Botanicals Lemon Myrtle, Coriander
> Hops New Zealand Sauvin, New Zealand Motueka ( ~25 IBUs)
> Yeast Belgian Wit
> Other Unfiltered
> A Zephyr is of course a light wind. The light wind you feel as your drift off into deep relaxation after consuming a pint or two of relaxing Zephyr
> www.doctorsordersbrewing.com/
> 
> Zephyr Kegs Tapped from 5pm Fri 18th March on for as long as it lasts!
> 
> Beer, the tastiest of all medicines; come get your beer prescription The Doc




that sounds amazing!


----------



## Doc

Thanks NigeP62.
How was it ? 

Doc


----------



## np1962

Doc said:


> Thanks NigeP62.
> How was it ?
> 
> Doc


Got busy and didn't get in yesterday. I'll get there over the weekend and report back. 
Nige


----------



## schooey

raven19 said:


> I shall make every effort to get there also schooey.



Sounds good, Ravs...so I'm definitely in town Sunday, Monday and Tuesday nights the 10th, 11th & 12th. Monday night is out, so I was thinking of getting an earlyish flight Sunday and having a Sunday arvi sesh, or does Tuesday night suit you guys better?


----------



## np1962

schooey said:


> Sounds good, Ravs...so I'm definitely in town Sunday, Monday and Tuesday nights the 10th, 11th & 12th. Monday night is out, so I was thinking of getting an earlyish flight Sunday and having a Sunday arvi sesh, or does Tuesday night suit you guys better?


I'm good for either.


----------



## jayse

Doc said:


> Thanks NigeP62.
> How was it ?
> 
> Doc



I went down and had a couple pints saturday afternoon and thought it was great, interesting fullness in the middle but finishing with a dry zing, a very interesting beer. You pick the higher alc but in a good way and the spicey finish goes well with that. Everything is in great balance, I couldn't really pick what spices etc were what they all just melded together lovely with citrusy spice in almost perfect balance.
I guess the raw wheat stands out the most and is also lovely, hopefully there is some left tomorow night.
Anyway well done Doc.

Who is coming down tomorow night?


----------



## Doc

Cheers Jayse,

The main botanical over the coriander is Lemon Myrtle. It is a strange one because if you aren't familiar with it you don't pick it up on the nose and it is hard to distinguish on the flavour.
However if you are familiar with it, it is BAM right there.

The reports are it has gone extremely well. Will be surprised if the kegs I sent down make it to Tues.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## raven19

schooey said:


> Sounds good, Ravs...so I'm definitely in town Sunday, Monday and Tuesday nights the 10th, 11th & 12th. Monday night is out, so I was thinking of getting an earlyish flight Sunday and having a Sunday arvi sesh, or does Tuesday night suit you guys better?



I would prefer Tuesday, however Sunday is also fine for me atm on the calender. Weekends mainly booked up renovating of late!


----------



## np1962

raven19 said:


> I would prefer Tuesday, however Sunday is also fine for me atm on the calender. Weekends mainly booked up renovating of late!


Surely you're ready for a beer or two by Sunday afternoon :icon_cheers: 
Seems like there are a good few locals up for Sunday arvo, and Muckey finishes work the previous Friday. Hell, Butters doesn't start work until midnight Monday night so may even drag him along. :icon_drunk: 
Nige

Edit:- Just got an email offering me 40% 0f $US12,000,000. This is gunna be a big night! :super:


----------



## schooey

Just got my itinerary from Amex travel, seems I'm not going to land in Adelaide until 18:55, which means I wouldn't be at the Wheaty until at least 7.30 pm... not sure if this is too late for you guys or what time the Wheaty closes Sunday night?


----------



## np1962

schooey said:


> Just got my itinerary from Amex travel, seems I'm not going to land in Adelaide until 18:55, which means I wouldn't be at the Wheaty until at least 7.30 pm... not sure if this is too late for you guys or what time the Wheaty closes Sunday night?


9.00pm closing on Sundays.
Maybe an ABC get together on Sunday arvo then those that can back up/not make it Sunday get together with Schooey on Tuesday night.


----------



## Hatchy

Are you suggesting the Wheaty for the Sunday & Tuesday Nige? My delicate finances won't be able to manage that, especially with a trip there the week before for locals night. I can probably get over on the Tuesday for a bit though.

If anyone is keen for some beers at my place on the Sunday then that could be done. There's no 9pm Sunday closing time at my place.


----------



## np1962

Hatchy said:


> Are you suggesting the Wheaty for the Sunday & Tuesday Nige? My delicate finances won't be able to manage that, especially with a trip there the week before for locals night. I can probably get over on the Tuesday for a bit though.
> 
> If anyone is keen for some beers at my place on the Sunday then that could be done. There's no 9pm Sunday closing time at my place.


Yours might be a goer Hatchy, not far from the airport either.


----------



## raven19

Get Schooey brewing on your rig while we all watch! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Hatchy

raven19 said:


> Get Schooey brewing on your rig while we all watch! :icon_cheers:



Should I look into getting the Monday off work?


----------



## schooey

This is building up into some fun then... 

Should I bring some hops or something? :unsure:


----------



## np1962

schooey said:


> This is building up into some fun then...
> 
> Should I bring some hops or something? :unsure:


Only if you smoke something out of the ordinary  
I think I better bottle some BlackIPA before the keg blows.


----------



## np1962

raven19 said:


> Get Schooey brewing on your rig while we all watch! :icon_cheers:


Can Schooey remember how to brew MANUALLY? h34r:


----------



## schooey

NigeP62 said:


> Can Schooey remember how to brew MANUALLY? h34r:





<_<... I can brew in a shoe with a tealight candle and handkerchief.....and still show Hatchy how to "Put some ******* hops in a beer" 

well maybe not that extreme, but I still know what an esky looks like!


----------



## Hatchy

I had a look today & there is leave available for the Monday, how big is this likely to get?

If you could show me how to appropriately hop a beer that would be great Schooey. Phil & Kieren reckon they like hops but I've always found their beers to be terribly underhopped.


----------



## schooey

Hatchy said:


> If you could show me how to appropriately hop a beer that would be great Schooey. Phil & Kieren reckon they like hops but I've always found their beers to be terribly underhopped.



:unsure: ...maybe I have bitten off more than I can chew. I think I'll go stand in the corner with Glenn Cooper

So I have some local treats I shall bring along from Murray's and Hunter Beer Co and a few other things if I can manage to keep it under the 5L of carry on alcohol.


----------



## Hatchy

I'm not sure that the 5L limit is relevant for domestic flights. I brought about a carton back with me on the plane back from our honeymoon.


----------



## raven19

Hatchy said:


> I'm not sure that the 5L limit is relevant for...


...visiting Hatchy's place! :lol:


----------



## raven19

Latest email:

<H1 style="LINE-HEIGHT: 10.5pt; MARGIN: 3.75pt 0cm 1.5pt">8 Wired "Hop Wired" & "Tall Poppy" on Tap @ The Wheaty</H1>
We reckon that *8 Wired* are one of the best new wave Kiwi microbreweries producing high quality, full-flavoured, characterful ales that showcase NZ Hops; and we've landed a couple of their kegs!

8 WIRED BREWING is inspired by the "legendary Kiwi can-do mentality and fellow craft brewers who have dared to challenge the masses and show us all that beer is no longer "just beer"! 8 Wired brews are crafted by Sren Eriksen, a nomadic Danish brewer who has finally found permanent ground in Marlborough New Zealand. Sren brews out of Renaissance Brewery in Blenheim, whom he credits as "my closest ally, my friends, employers and generous lenders of brewing equipment!"

*Hopwired IPA* (7.3% ABV): "We're pretty sure HopWired is the first bottled new world India Pale Ale made with NZ grown pale ale malt and 100% unique NZ hops. We bet you'll find nothing else like it on the shelves. Although there's plenty of malty sweetness, this beer is all about the hops. But unlike an American IPA, which will mainly challenge you with grapefruity and pine-like flavours and aromas, the kiwi hops used in HopWired produce something more like a tropical punchbowl: Passion fruit, limes, oranges and Sauvignon Blanc grapes to name but a few. A local Marlborough winemaker even said it smelled like gooseberries... Gooseberries? When did you last actually smell a gooseberry?? Decide for yourself, or just enjoy it without further complication."

HopWired is made with a grist comprising predominantly Canterbury-grown pale ale malt and generous additions of three Kiwi hop varieties Pacific Jade, Motueka and, most obviously, Nelson Sauvin.

*Tall Poppy IRA* (7% ABV): "Last week we brewed a batch of a beer I have been dreaming about for months, a beer with big malt, big hops and big drinkability. It has the malt backbone of a big amber/red ale, almost scotch ale like and the hoppiness of an IPA. Consequently I call it an "India Red Ale" and the name is Tall Poppy. This time we are also swaying away from one of our original mantras about brewing solely with NZ hops. I just couldn't find a NZ combo that would work in this beer, without making it a red HopWired or a bigger version of Red Dwarf. So in the end I went with American Warrior, Amarillo, Simcoe and Columbus, and I'm really happy about the choice."

www.8wired.co.nz

*We tap Hopwired IPA from 5pm Friday March 25th (Tall Poppy IRA to follow).*

*On for as long as they last!*


----------



## raven19

latest email:

APRIL BOOZE NEWS
Rogue, Eugene & 8Wired back on tap; Local brewers Lobethal Bierhaus & Barossa Brewing Co return; Wheaty 'Ass & Class' 6 Packs go monthly & we (finally) commit to Twitter keg updates
Coming up on tap in April:
Eugene City Brewery 200m IPA from 5pm Fri 1st April, followed by: Eugene City Brewery Triple Jump APA, Rogue Yellow Snow IPA, Brutal IPA, Chocolate Stout, Mocha Porter, Shakespeare Stout and Dead Guy Ale; Renaissance Marlborough DIPA; Mountain Goat Skipping Girl and The Craig; 8 Wired Tall Poppy IRA
The Wheaty's 'Drink a Local' features Lobethal Bierhaus Red Truck Porter v Barossa Brewing Co's Victorville Pale on Wed 6th April (6-8pm) come meet the brewers and encourage a spot of friendly rivalry in the process!
Every Month, The Wheaty puts together a selection of handpicked, feature 'Ass & Class' 6 Packs, including:
Wheaty 'Kick Ass' 6 Pack $75 in our humble opinion these beers ROCK!
Tuatara APA, Rogue Shakespeare Stout, Ngne 2 Captains DIPA, EPIC Armageddon IPA, 8Wired Tall Poppy IRA & Amager Bryghus "Hr. Frederiksen" Imperial Stout.
Wheaty 'Weird Ass' 6 Pack $65 consider it a challenge!
Rogue Dead Guy Ale, EPIC/Dogfish Head Portamarillo Smoked Porter, Mikkeller Barrel Aged Black Hole Rum Imperial Stout, Les Trois Mousquetaires Americaine APA, De Molen Rasputin Imperial Stout & Yeastie Boys Pot Kettle Black Black IPA
Wheaty 'Cheap Ass' 6 Pack $ 35 it's all relative
Rogue Santa's Reserve Double Dry Hopped Red Ale, Mikkeller Single Hop IPA, Baird Teikoku IPA, Mad Brewers Scribbly Gum Lager, Hitachino Nest Sweet Stout Milk Stout, Little Creatures Oatmeal Stout
Beer Nerd Alert # 1: For keg by keg updates, follow The Wheaty on Twitter - @TheWheaty - we'll endeavour to Tweet tap changes as they occur and give you the heads up on special releases (you can sign up via our website www.wheatsheafhotel.com.au)
Beer Nerd Alert # 2: Work up a thirst checking out a couple of our favourite Oz Craft Beer sites:
www.craftypint.com
http://blog.imhereforthehops.com/
These guys know their beer, love their beer and do a great job furthering the Craft Beer cause (and on the odd occasion might be found diligently undertaking field research at the Front Bar of The Wheaty).


----------



## muckey

Hatchy said:


> Should I look into getting the Monday off work?


Why not, I already have.............  



schooey said:


> This is building up into some fun then...
> 
> Should I bring some hops or something?


you can but only if you dont like pre-smoked




schooey said:


> <_< ... I can brew in a shoe with a tealight candle and handkerchief.....and still show Hatchy how to "Put some ******* hops in a beer"
> 
> well maybe not that extreme, but I still know what an esky looks like!



brew in an old bag ??????? I think I may have already done that 1 night



Hatchy said:


> I had a look today & there is leave available for the Monday, how big is this likely to get?
> 
> If you could show me how to appropriately hop a beer that would be great Schooey. Phil & Kieren reckon they like hops but I've always found their beers to be terribly underhopped.



not lighting them would be a good start........


seriously though, I'm up for either Hatchy's or the wheaty. It would be great to catch up with everyone


----------



## schooey

Are we still on for tomorrow night, guys? Should be off the plane at the airport by 1930 local time... Is the plan the Wheaty or Hatchy's? I'm easy either way and have a few local offerings that you can't get anymore for the trip.

If we are on for Hatchy's, can someone PM me the address... Hatchy maybe?

Looking forward to catching up with you guys again!


----------



## schooey

Anyone? 

:unsure:


----------



## Effect

schooey said:


> Anyone?
> 
> :unsure:




I'll sms Hatchy.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Hatchy

I'll be up for a beer or 2 but I won't be brewing. I had a few with Jaysingtonsworth last night & I'm only heading to bed now. I've got the new recipe of my stout on tap.

Schooey, I'll PM you my number & address & can easily pick you up from the airport. Call me when the plane lands & I'll be at the airport by the time you've got yr bags.


----------



## jayse

I'll see how I go, most likely seeya tonight.


----------



## schooey

Ok Hatchy, I'll keep my eye out for a PM...sounds like a plan. As for the lift, mate, I can just grab a cab, work is paying anyway...that way you can have a beer before I get there if you want...

Cheers

Schooey


----------



## schooey

Just about to board the plane... Goodies made it through security ok. Still no pm Hatchy, will check when I land... :unsure:


----------



## Hatchy

I did type a PM, it didn't go through because it didn't have a title I reckon (I was drunk so don't know for sure). Are any Adelaide brewers coming round? I'll be keen for a beer shortly once we've had dinner.


----------



## Amin

Might pop around, post boil and dinner with la familia.


----------



## raven19

Sorry chaps, currently waterproofing the new bathroom prior to tiling tomorrow (its been a long working weekend already!!!) Pass on my best regards to Schooey lads. Cheers!


----------



## np1962

Transport issues ( don't drive an aged holden ute with a leaky radiator :angry:and SWMBO on call ) mean I'm unable to get down tonight.
Still up for Tuesday at the Wheaty if it's on.
Will PM my number Schooey, let me know if your up for it.
Cheers
Nige

:icon_offtopic: Brad, hope that's not one pot stuff you're using. Won't be dry enough to walk on by tomorrow if it is. If you can run a heater on it overnight you might be lucky.


----------



## jayse

I have no real reason for not making it tonight other then I am completely shagged and can't get up the energy to drive and go out anywhere, lazy hungover sunday night.


----------



## raven19

NigeP62 said:


> :icon_offtopic: Brad, hope that's not one pot stuff you're using. Won't be dry enough to walk on by tomorrow if it is. If you can run a heater on it overnight you might be lucky.



Second coat done now mate, 2 hrs after 1st coat, dry and ok to walk on. Its great stuff! Got the fan and heat lamp going to keep things curing nicely.

Man I could go a beer at the Wheaty soon. By Wed, all tiles should be up fingers crossed so I should be a chance for a Wed night brew.


----------



## Hatchy

Schooey left some presents here for the next gathering of Adelaide brewers. As a hint, they're in bottles. I'm unlikely to get to the Wheaty on Tuesday.

Thanks for dropping round Schooey, it's always good to have a beer with a fellow brewer.

Edit: Phil, was that pasito any good? I hate to think how much of that I'd go through if I went a month without drinking.


----------



## raven19

Is Schooey heading to the Wheaty tonight? I could be convinced to drop past if so.


----------



## jayse

I gather he is stuck in Adelaide for the night with nothing to do so I imagine he would head there, I cannot get out tonight myself.


----------



## raven19

jayse said:


> I gather he is stuck in Adelaide for the night with nothing to do so I imagine he would head there, I cannot get out tonight myself.



Can you PM me his mobile if available mate? Was only going to go if I know he is there!


----------



## np1962

A little busy and a wee bit excited to post the latest Wheaty email but I will say I am stopping in there tomorrow night on my way home about 9ish.
Why??? Because they will have the Lobethal Chocolate Oatmeal Stout on. AND it will be served through a new Angram Hand Pump!!!!
Woooot!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh yeah, the Rogue Chocolate Stout is getting tapped too


----------



## Effect

love the choc oatmeal stout...probably my favourite beer they make.


----------



## drsmurto

Phillip said:


> love the choc oatmeal stout...probably my favourite beer they make.



Brown porter out of the bright isn't too shabby mate..... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Effect

DrSmurto said:


> Brown porter out of the bright isn't too shabby mate..... :icon_cheers:


----------



## raven19

BOOZE NEWS FOR MAY
Saison DuMoo launches across 3 states; Goat Boy Dave pays us a Birthday visit (& brings a keg of Thorny Goat with him); The Wheaty goes Feral; new release EPIC kegs get a trundle; we secure a keg of Mike's Organic 2IPA; Doctorsrs Orders prescribes a pallet of Synapse Black Saison Kegs; Local brewers Brewboys & Steam Exchange return & Wheaty 'Ass & Class' 6 Packs go 'Black & Tan'
Coming up on tap in May:
Saison DuMoo, Moo Pilsner; Mountain Goat Thorny Goat, Skipping Girl, Hightail Ale, Fancy Pants, Cucumber Sandwich & IPA; Feral Brewing Hop Hog IPA, Barrel Hop Hog, Fanta Pants IRA, Karma Citra Black IPA, 983, The Runt & new releases Rye IPA and Gose; Doctors Orders Brewing Synapse Black Saison; EPIC One Trick Pony & Mash Up; Mikes Organic Double IPA; Tuatara APA; Mikkeller USAlive! & a pallet of goodness from Bridge Rd arrives late May/early June including Harvest Ale, Bling IPA and Celtic Red
Mona Saison DuMoo does a "four-way dance" and The Wheaty is gonna carve up that dance floor. Or at least tap a keg and (responsibly) drain it faster than our interstate comrades...On Wednesday the 4th of May at 5pm (local time) the following venues will simultaneously crack the cap on the first commercially available Mona Beer, "Saison DuMoo": The Wheatsheaf Hotel (South Australia), Beer Deluxe (Victoria),New Sydney Hotel (Tasmania)& Mona Wine Bar (Tasmania).
Brewed by the Moo Brew team in the Mona brewery, Saison DuMoo (5.5% ABV) is a unique Tasmanian interpretation of the Belgian Farmhouse style; medium bodied and pale orange in appearance, with a complex flavor profile developed by the yeast esters balanced with spicy earthiness and a dry, tart and peppery finish. www.moobrew.com.au
Consider this a call to arms all Moo & Wheaty people; We need YOU to milk DuMoo! 
Wed 4th May from 5pm
The Wheaty's 'Drink a Local' features Brewboys Maiden Ale v Steam Exchange Southerly Buster Dark Ale on Wed 4th May (6-8pm) come meet the brewers and encourage a spot of friendly rivalry in the process!
Mountain Goat co-founder & Chief Brewer Dave Bonighton is popping in to help celebrate The Wheaty's 8th Birthday. He'll be hosting a 'Meet the Brewer' session on Wed 25th May (where we'll get our first taste of Thorny Goat off tap) and helping us sink a keg of Mikkeller USAlive! on the night of the 26th (our Birthday). Booking details to follow...
Darren Robinson's Doctors Orders Brewing fills our kind of prescription for small batch character brews - and we've got some kegs of his latest creation, Synapse. Synapse is a Black Saison which is yet another emerging twist on a traditional style. Think a dark Belgian/French Saison at more than full strength (5.9%). Lovely spice, hints of chocolate with a traditional Saison aroma and a refreshingly dry finish. Tap date to follow.
www.doctorsordersbrewing.com/
For the first time, The Wheaty is going Feral! Feral Brewing Company is a Swan Valley based micro brewery cranking out what we reckon are some of the best balanced and most challenging Frontier Beers in the country. And we're getting 9 of them in keg, including a Rye, Black, Red , Barrel & US style IPA and a little known ancient German style spiced with salt Gose. Tap date to follow.
www.feralbrewing.com.au
The Wheaty's selection of handpicked, feature 'Ass & Class' 6 Packs have gone Black & Tan for the month of May available from Monday 2nd: 'Kick Ass' 6 Pack $75 in our humble opinion these beers ROCK!, 'Weird Ass' 6 Pack $65 consider it a challenge! &'Cheap Ass' 6 Pack $ 35 it's all relative

edit - formatting


----------



## Effect

heard rumours that they are getting a keg of the epic hop zombie...

will definitely be there for that.


----------



## raven19

Damn some of these look good chaps:

Latest email -

The Wheaty goes Feral: Feral Brewing Company on tap for the first time!
Feral Brewing Company, situated in the Swan Valley (WA), is arguably one of the most adventurous new breed Australian microbreweries turning out small batch, high quality 'undomesticated yet sophisticated' brews. Feral embrace big character in their beers and don't shy away from barrels, bitterness, brett, sour, smoke, hops or ABV. A brewery that cranks out five different IPAs is truly after our own heart!
We'll be pouring on tap:
B.F.H. (Barrel Fermented Hog) American IPA, 5.8% ABV 48 IBU OG 1059
Feral's flagship IPA that has a primary fermentation in new French oak barriques before being
returned to stainless steel for final processing and carbonation. Think of all the great pine
needle and grapefruit you associate with Hop Hog with an added vanilla aroma and softened
mouthfeel.
FANTAPANTS Imperial Red IPA, 7.4% ABV 53 IBU OG 1072
Fantapants is offensively bitter (like most redheads sic!) but begins slightly sweet, with an aroma of passionfruit and pineapple. The finish is full-bodied with a hint of biscuit malt.
FERAL WHITE Witbier, 4.6% ABV 11 IBU OG 1043
Produced in the true Belgian style with 50 percent barley and 50 percent wheat and an
imported Belgian yeast strain. It is cloudy and unfiltered with coriander and orange peel added during the boil to contribute a spicy citrus flavour.
HOP HOG American IPA, 5.8% ABV 48 IBU OG 1059 on the Wheaty Handpump
Hop hog is an American-style India Pale Ale with strong pine needle and citrus aroma followed by an
aggressive bitterness and a dry finish (also available in 330ml bottles).
THE RUNT APA, 4.7% ABV 42 IBU OG 1049
For those who can't hack the true Hop HOG experience "The Runt" is a more delicate, dry and lightly
hopped alternative. Take a teaspoon of cement and harden up, princess!
GOLDEN ACE Belgian Golden Ale, 5.6 % ABV 38 IBU OG 1059
A dry, crisp refreshing Belgian type golden ale with a distinctive bitter lemon aromatic flavour and aroma. Golden Ace features the new Japanese Hop variety Sorachi Ace and is fermented with an estery Belgian yeast strain.
SMOKED PORTER Porter, 4.7% ABV 22 IBU OG 1044
Feral smoked porter has a very gentle bitterness and combines the classic coffee and chocolate character of the Porter style with a subtle smoked hickory flavour derived from the use of peated distiller's malt.
Rye IPA (new) so new we can't tell you anything about it yet, other than the fact we've got a keg which we'll (probably) tap next week...
Gose A Feral interpretation of an ancient German style that's salty and slightly sour and seldom made in Australia...
www.feralbrewing.com.au
Barrel Fermented Hop Hog & Fanta Pants IRA on tap from 5pm Wed 11th May (other kegs to follow) on for as long as they last!


----------



## raven19

Latest email:

BOOZE NEWS FOR JUNE 

The Yeastie Boys release their beasties from across the ditch; 8 Wired Tall Poppy & Tuatara APA make a welcome return to our taps; Mountain Goat Fancy Pants gets the Handpump treatment; Bridge Rd send a pallet of kegs our way; the great Sierra Nevada makes its full colour debut in legitimately imported bottles; Local brewers Lobethal Bierhaus & Barossa Brewing Co go head to head; we shuffle our Ass & Class 6 pack line-up and the sweet pain that is The Velvet Sledgehammer slides into town to show us whos boss
Coming up on tap in June:
Yeastie Boys Pot Kettle Black, Hud-a-Wa Strong & Rex Attitude; Tuatara APA; 8 Wired Tall Poppy IRA; Mountain Goat Fancy Pants (Handpump); Bridge Rd Harvest Ale, Bling IPA, Robust Porter & # 500 Smokey Breakfast Lager; Lobethal Bierhaus Chocolate Oatmeal Stout; Barossa Brewing Co Greenock Dark Ale; Moo Dark & Moo Imperial Stout, aka The Velvet Sledgehammer
Tap dates to follow.
Coming up in bottle:
Renaissance Brewing Elemental Porter & Stonecutter Scotch Ale; Invercargill Brewery Pitch Black & Saison; Murrays Wild Thing Imperial Stout, Angry Man, Icon 2IPA, Punch & Judys & Heart of Darkness; Yeastie Boys Pot Kettle Black, Hud-a-Wa Strong & Rex Attitude; Sierra Nevada Pale Ale, Porter, Stout & Torpedo IPA; Bridge Rd Bling IPA
The Wheatys Drink a Local features Lobethal Bierhaus Chocolate Oatmeal Stout v Barossa Brewing Co Dark Ale on Wed 1st June (6-8pm) come meet the brewers and encourage a spot of friendly rivalry in the process!
The Wheatys selection of handpicked, feature Ass & Class 6 Packs have had a shakeup for the month of June available from Wednesday 1st: Kick Ass 6 Pack $75 in our humble opinion these beers ROCK!, Weird Ass 6 Pack $65 consider it a challenge! &Cheap Ass 6 Pack $ 35 its all relative
RT RT Beer Nerd Alert # 2: For keg by keg updates, follow The Wheaty on Twitter - @TheWheaty - well endeavour to Tweet tap changes as they occur and give you the heads up on special releases (you can sign up via our website www.wheatsheafhotel.com.au ).


----------



## woodwormm

must say the Yeastie Boys - Pot Kettle Black was a real treat on Saturday night...

not to say the Steam Exchange Buster through the Hoppenator with vanilla and coffee beans wasn't awesome too! dessert in a glass. 

why didn't i appreciate great beer as much when i lived in walking/riding distance? now i need a designated driver... must say that's not too hard to organise, the Wheaty was where my wife and i had our first date... she's usually willing to take me there


----------



## redunderthebed

Oooooh sounds awesome not far from hindmarsh stadium a short cab ride to the Adelaide United match.


----------



## Hatchy

Easy walking distance to hindmarsh mate. Even for someone as lazy as me.


----------



## raven19

latest email:

BOOZE NEWS FOR JULY
Some of Japan's finest grace The Wheaty's taps; Doctors Orders prescribes a pallet of 'Pulse' Belgian Oatmeal IPA Kegs; Mountain Goat IPA makes a welcome (and hopefully permanent!) return; Local brewers Steam Exchange & Brewboys go head to head with new brews; we continue to give Moo's Velvet Sledge a hammering; Renaissance Chocolate Oatmeal Stout gets the Handpump treatment and Wheaty Whisk(e)y examines Peat Monsters of which Yeastie Boys Rex Attitude is arguably the scariest 
Coming up on tap in July:
Hitachino Espresso Stout, Ginger Ale & Japanese Classic IPA; Steam Exchange Haigh's Milk Chocolate Stout; Brewboys Galactic Pale Ale; Doctors Orders Brewing 'Pulse' Belgian Oatmeal IPA; Mountain Goat IPA, Oak Aged Rapunzel & Oaky Porter; Moo Pilsner, Dark Ale & Imperial 'Velvet Sledgehammer' Stout; Viven Imperial IPA & Porter; Renaissance Chocolate Oatmeal Stout; Yeastie Boys Rex Attitude
Coming up in bottle:
8 Wired Sren's Saison & Batch #18 BA Stout; Renaissance Chocolate Oatmeal Stout; Moo Vintage Stout
Hitachino Nest on tap from 5pm Fri 1st July Espresso Stout (7.5% ABV) tapped first, with Japanese Classic IPA (7.5% ABV) & Ginger Ale to follow 
www.kodawari.cc/?en_home/products/hitachino-nest-beer.html
The Wheaty's 'Drink a Local' features Steam Exchange Haigh's Milk Chocolate Stout v Brewboys Galactic Pale Ale on Wed 6th July (6-8pm) come meet the brewers and encourage a spot of friendly rivalry in the process!
Steam Exchange Haigh's Milk Chocolate Stout (5.55% ABV): "We have cloned the world's most widely known sweet stout Mackeson's Milk Stout of England. Once fermentation is almost complete we disgorge it to our kegs where we add Haigh's chocolate for a final traditional cask conditioning. This stout is relatively light and smooth and creamy, with hints of evaporated milk and mocha chocolate, with a slight toffee-roast finish. As always, it's all natural and actually hand-crafted right here in South Australia, and not from an interstate contract brewery with local-sounding brand imaging. Analog, not digital. Not compromised by accountants and greedy shareholders. Not made-over by marketing stylists and spin doctors. It has no use for the latest fashions, trendy haircuts or twittering; nor bling or stretched Hummers. Image is no substitute for flavour. Enjoy!" Brewer Gareth Andrews
Brewboys Galactic Pale Ale (6.5% ABV): "Well you asked for a beer with some hops! Here's a Pale with enough hops to choke a Cyclon! Bang Bang. Firstly the Galactic Pale gets its name by the heavy handed use of Australian Galaxy hops both in the hop back as 2 late additions and secondly by extended dry hopping in the fermenter. This utilisation gives the beast its massive classic aroma, pineapple and all that fruity character (blah blah), this is quickly overcome by the heavy handed use of bittering and flavouring hops added to the kettle every 10 minutes during the boil; Pacific Gem, Cascades & Slovenian Goldings. Galactic has some 70 + IBUs, but no mistake it has been carefully constructed with the use of 9 different malts in the grist to help give the beer its exceptional balance and complexity. Some of the specialty malts include Weyermann Munich, Sim Marris otter, Global vienna, Sim Imperial, to mention a few. It has been described as an offensive beer, but I think it hits the mark as a big 6.5% Pale...The use of over 4 kg of All Australian Galaxy Hops in 800lt ensures that it's a beast!" Brewer Simon Sellick
Darren Robinson's Doctors Orders Brewing fills our kind of prescription for small batch character brews - and we've got some kegs of his latest creation, Pulse "Winter, cold Winter. Oatmeal for breakfast, IPA for afternoon tea? How about a Belgian Oatmeal IPA. The colour and bitterness of an American IPA, the aromatics from a Belgian yeast, and the smooth mid palette from oatmeal. This is your Winter prescription from Doctors Orders; 6.5% and ~54 IBU of Belgian Oatmeal IPA goodness." - Doc
www.doctorsordersbrewing.com/
Wheaty Whisk(e)y Tasting: Peat Monsters and the myth of Region (revisited) - Monday 25th July 6-730pm. Details to follow
The Wheaty's selection of handpicked, feature 'Ass & Class' 6 Packs have had a shakeup for the month of July available from Monday 4th: 'Kick Ass' 6 Pack $75 in our humble opinion these beers ROCK!, 'Weird Ass' 6 Pack $65 consider it a challenge! &'Cheap Ass' 6 Pack $ 35 it's all relative
RT RT RT Beer Nerd Alert # 3: For keg by keg updates, follow The Wheaty on Twitter - @TheWheaty - we'll endeavour to Tweet tap changes as they occur and give you the heads up on special releases (you can sign up via our website www.wheatsheafhotel.com.au ).


----------



## raven19

Mikkeller 1000 IBU IPA at the bottom of this email:

Stone & Wood Meet the Brewer and Stone Beer Launch @ The Wheaty 
Stone & Wood Co-founders Brad Rogers and Jamie Cook (both formerly of Matilda Bay) are coming to The Wheaty to launch the 2011 edition of their Stone Beer and have very kindly signed up to run a Meet the Brewer Tasting while theyre here; a rare opportunity to meet Stone & Woods makers as they talk beer, brewing, stones and stardom and anything else Stone (or not so Stone) related.
Tasting (off tap): Pacific Ale, Stone Beer & Stone Beer through The (Brad Rogers) programmed Glasshopper...
Wed 17th August 6 - 7pm
$10 per head
Bookings essential purchase tickets over the bar or on 8443 4546
Stone & Wood Pacific Ale (4.4% ABV): Inspired by our home on the edge of the Pacific Ocean and brewed using all Australian barley, wheat and Galaxy hops, Pacific Ale is cloudy and golden with a big fruity aroma and a refreshing finish.

Stone Beer (5.3% ABV) is a tribute to the brewers of the Middle Ages who added wood fired stones to the kettle to rouse the boil and intensify the malt characters of the beer.

Long before the wizardry of steam was invented, brewers used stone and wood to brew their daily beer. They built a fire to heat large stones until they were hot enough to be added to their wooden vats to create a boiling brew. Apart from the obvious heating effects, the brewing stones also caramelised the brew to create subtle but rich toffee like flavours.
 We have a perfectly good boiler, but it is those intense malt flavours from caramelising the wort that we have gone to great lengths to create. To add further complexity we then added the sticky cooled stones to the fermenter to let the yeast have a real treat feeding on the wort candy during fermentation. Our limited release Stone Beer has a deep red hue and a rich caramel malt character balanced with firm hop bitterness.

www.stoneandwood.com.au
Ps: Hop Heads Mikkeller 1000 IBU IPA tapped 5pm Friday 12th Aug - 1 keg only, on for as long as it lastsDont drive the car!


----------



## raven19

Latest Email:

Little Creatures Big Dipper Double IPA on tap at The Wheaty
The latest in what Creatures plan to be a series of limited release, single batch beers in bottle and keg, The Big Dipper DIPA (7.8% ABV) is a massive, hop fuelled Double IPA.
As the Creatures put it;
We just can't help it. We're addicted to fresh hops. So, it's no surprise that for our next Single Batch release we couldn't wait to make a double IPA....The Big Dipper. When 215kg of fresh hops arrived at the brewery it took us all a little while to collect ourselves. Columbus, Cascade, Chinook, Stella, Centennial, Citra and Simcoe...mmmm.... We were like a bunch of kids in a hop flavoured candy store! (which on second thoughts and for anyone who's been sipping on wort lately probably wouldn't be all that delicious but let's not let the truth get in the way of a good story.) We've thrown a heap of these hops at this beer throughout the brewing process to create a big, double IPA full of flavour. Of course it didn't take long till we started calling it the Big DIPA and when we realised there were seven stars in the constellation and seven hop varieties going into this bad boy the name just stuck.
As for the technical stuff it's about the biggest charge of hops ever seen in the Creatures brewhouse and has ended up with an IBU of 55, a EBC of 24 and a massive alcohol percentage of 7.8%. One for the true hopheads for sure.

www.littlecreatures.com.au/
Little Creatures Big Dipper Double IPA on tap from 5pm Friday 28th October
Only a handful of kegs on for as long as they last!!
568ml Pint Bottles available now

Also; Rogue bottles have just arrived including Mocha Porter, American Amber, Dead Guy, Capt Sigs Deadliest Ale, Chocolate Stout, Shakespeare Stout, Hazelnut Brown, Dead Guy (glow in the dark!) Growlers & American Amber Growlers, Creamery 75th Anniversary Ale, XS Morimoto Imperial Pilsner, XS Imperial Red & XS Imperial YSB


----------



## manticle

Ressurrection.

I was in Adelaide briefly for work last Thursday and went to the Wheatsheaf in the evening.

What a ******* great pub. $1 pool table, relaxed vibe inside and so many delicious beers on tap. Had a few of the Wheatsheaf's own brews and they were excellent. Anyone know if they bottle and if those bottles are available for purchase outside the pub? Online would be ideal.

No food but they have regular food trucks parked outside (on a roster as far as I can work out). I was a bit alarmed at the presence of the 'Bohemian barbecue' truck (screamed hipster at me and I'm very sick of piles of smoky meat and thick bread with no balance) but the chicken jerk and potato bread I had was delicious and priced OK.

You Adelaideans have done well there.


----------

